# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  ρε παιδια ειμαι μονος.....

## giorgaros

ρε παιδια παιρναω μια δυσκολη φαση.....και νοιωθω απελπιστικα μονος........καποιος ρε παιδια να πει κατι βοηθεια πνιγομαι....θελω καποιον να μιλησω.......ακουει κανεις???
ποσο δυσκολη φαση ειναι αυτη της μοναξιας....και να ξερεις οτι εσυ φταις γιαυτο......πως την παλευετε ρε μοναχικοι ανθρωποι??πως....

----------


## koutsompolitsa

Τι νιώθεις ακριβώς?

----------


## giorgaros

νοιωθω απομονωμενος.....εχω φιλους...αλλα μου λειπει η συντροφια....

----------


## Adzik

giorgare η Mstrouf απο κατω φιλη μασ..περναει οπωσ θα δεισ το ιδιο λουκι... δεν την παιρνεισ ενα τηλ.να τα πειτε??..

----------


## giorgaros

με μεγαλη μου χαρα.....γιατι οχι.......αν θελει ας μου στειλει ενα μνμ........βαρεθηκα τους 4 τοιχους!!

----------


## Adzik

αχχχ...μολισ πηγε οφ λαιν... κριμα..

----------


## giorgaros

αχ αυτη η μοναξια ρε παιδια.........γιατι ειμαστε τοσο σκληροι......μηπως πρεπει να μαλακωσουμε λιγο???τρεχουμε τρεχουμε τρεχουμε......ας σταματησουμε λιγο το τρεξιμο..και ας δουμε λιγο τους ανθρωπους........

----------


## Adzik

ετσι ειναι φιλε μου.. 

ημαστε τοοοσοι πολλοι ...και ταυτοχρονα μπορουν να νιωθουν μοναξια οι μισοι απο αυτουσ...

βεβαια η αληθινη μοναξια... ξεκιναει απο την ψυχη ..απο μεσα μασ.. εχει να κανει με πραγματα που δεν εχουμε κανει..πραγματα τα οποια δεν εχουμε φροντισει .. ωστε να καλυψουν καποια κενα..

υστερα ειναι θεμα τυχησ... συμπτωσησ...να πεσεισ πανω σε εναν ανθρωπο που θα νιωσει οπωσ εσυ...

καποιον που βρισκεται στην ιδια φαση και εχει τισ ιδιεσ αναγκεσ .. με εσενα την ιδια περιπου χρονικη περιοδο..

σωστο timing.. ωστε να μπορεσει η μοναξια να φυγει...

θελει ομωσ και ανοιχτα ματια.. οπωσ και ανοιχτη καρδια... εχουμε τα ματια κατεβασμενα στην γη και δεν βλεπουμε τα ματια των αλλων.. δεν βλεπουμε αν ειναι γεματα δακρυα .. μοναξια η λυπη...

και τισ καρδιεσ τισ κλεινει ο φοβοσ... ειναι η καλητερη κλειδαρια..

----------


## Adzik

ευτυχωσ παντα θα υπαρχουν οι θαρραλεοι..η για καποιουσ οι παρατολμοι η οι θρασυς που θα απλωνουν το χερι ..κι ασ μην εχουν εισπραξει ενα χαμογελο ακομα.. :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Adzik

οταν αγαπω ..φωβαμαι λιγοτερο..

----------


## giorgaros

((βεβαια η αληθινη μοναξια... ξεκιναει απο την ψυχη ..απο μεσα μασ.. εχει να κανει με πραγματα που δεν εχουμε κανει..πραγματα τα οποια δεν εχουμε φροντισει .. ωστε να καλυψουν καποια κενα..)))

τα πες ολα ...τα πες ολα......και τι να κανουμε απο δω και περα??

----------


## ΠΑΠΙΑ

Ολοι μας παιδι μου καλο νιωθουμε ετσι καποιες φορες!εδω ειμαστε οτι θελεις!

----------


## Adzik

κανουμε ΚΑΤΙ... για αρχη...

οπωσ στο εμποριο ετσι και στην ζωη καποια θεματα ειναι ζητηση-προσφωρα..

.. πρωτα πρεπει να δεισ τισ προτεραιωτητεσ σου... τι ειναι πιο σηματικο? ποιοσ τομεασ στην ζωη σου?... η αυτοπραγματωση(http://www.stirizo.gr/articles/scientific-articles/61-i-tasi-pragmatosis-.html)......? ο ερωτασ? η επικοινωνια? η τρυφεροτητα?...η συντροφικοτητα?

οταν πια το καθωρισεισ.. τοτε θα μπορεισ να ξεκινισεισ το ταξιδι σου στο να ερθεισ οοοσο πιο κοντα γινεται σε καθε ενα απο αυτα..με την σειρα που νιωθεισ πιο σημαντικη και αναγκεα για εσενα...

----------


## Adzik

Ο άνθρωπος που έχει βρει την αλήθεια του, μπορεί να δέχεται την διαφορετική αλήθεια του άλλου, ξέροντας ότι είναι το ίδιο αληθινή με την δική του, χωρίς αυτή ( η δική του ) να κλονίζεται.

Ο άνθρωπος που έχει βρει την αλήθεια του, βρίσκεται σε κίνηση, δεν λιμνάζει. Κι η ίδια η αλήθεια του είναι μία έννοια ρευστή. Η αλήθεια συμπλέει με την αλλαγή.

Σ. Ράμφος

----------


## giorgaros

ευχαριστω πολυ για την αμεση ανταποκριση φιλοι μου.....ηδη νοιωθω καλυτερα..

----------


## whitecandle

Γιώργο δεν κατάλαβα... Όταν λες σου λείπει η συντροφιά εννοείς σου λείπει η σχέση; Έχεις μσν να μιλάμε; Κι εγώ νιώθω πολύ μόνη μου, φαντάσου που δεν έχω και φίλους γιατί οι μισοί με γράφουν και με τους άλλους τσακώθηκα.

----------


## xristinio

και εγώ μοναχικά περνάω. 

Πολλές ώρες σε ένα γραφείο με συναδέλφους που δεν υπάρχει \"χημεία\", οι φίλοι μου κάνανε παιδιά και έχουν μπει σε άλλη σφαίρα. 

Μην μένεις πολλές ώρες στο σπίτι. βρες κάποια ασχολία στον ελεύθερο χρόνο σου. απασχόλησε το μυαλό σου με κάτι άλλο.

Δίαβασα κάπού ότι \"Διάφορες έρευνες δείχνουν ότι το ένα τέταρτο των ενήλικων βιώνουν επώδυνα αισθήματα μοναξιάς τουλάχιστον κάθε λίγες εβδομάδες, ενώ τα ποσοστά είναι υψηλότερα για τους εφήβους και τους νέους\" 
\"

----------


## giorgaros

ligthblue εχω μσν αλλα δεν μπορω να σου στειλω u2u...κανε μου μια με u2u....

----------


## wakeup

και εγω νιωθω αυτη την εσωτερικη μοναξια...και τα διωχνει ολα μακρια μου ρε γμτ...τι να κανω να το βγαλω απο μεσα μου?

----------


## Margaritta

> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> Ο άνθρωπος που έχει βρει την αλήθεια του, μπορεί να δέχεται την διαφορετική αλήθεια του άλλου, ξέροντας ότι είναι το ίδιο αληθινή με την δική του, χωρίς αυτή ( η δική του ) να κλονίζεται.
> 
> Ο άνθρωπος που έχει βρει την αλήθεια του, βρίσκεται σε κίνηση, δεν λιμνάζει. Κι η ίδια η αλήθεια του είναι μία έννοια ρευστή. Η αλήθεια συμπλέει με την αλλαγή.
> 
> Σ. Ράμφος


Ράμφος, όλα τα λεφτά.....

----------


## keep_walking

Εγω εχω εξωτερικη μοναξια , μετα βεβαιοτητος.

Εσωτερικη χμμμμ μερικες φορες ναι μερικες οχι.

Μερικες φορες ειναι δυσβασταχτη , οταν δεν εχεις καποιον να μιλησεις . αλλωστε και το φορουμ για μενα ειναι εκφραση και επικοινωνια :Smile:

----------


## keep_walking

Πού με πηγαίνει αυτό το φως
Αλήθεια που με πάει
Μοιάζει να φεύγει προς τα εμπρός
Μα όλο πίσω γυρνάει

Δρόμοι από χώμα μια ουρανό
Και θάλασσας αλμύρα
Πόσες γιατρέψατε πληγές
Πόσα για μένα πήρα

Ήταν να φύγουμε μαζί
Όμως πηγαίνω μόνος
Ήταν ν\' ανοίξουμε πανιά
Μα δε μας πήρε ο χρόνος

Ήταν να φύγουμε μαζί
Όμως πηγαίνω μόνος
Μόνος παλεύω τον καιρό
Κι όπου με βγάλει ο δρόμος

Πετάει και τρέχει βιαστικό
Κι αυτό το καλοκαίρι
Έρχεται προς το μέρος μας
Κάνει πως δε μας ξέρει
Που μας πηγαίνει αυτό το φως
Αλήθεια που μας πάει
Μοιάζει να φεύγει προς τα εμπρός
Μα όλο πίσω γυρνάει

Ήταν να φύγουμε μαζί
Όμως πηγαίνω μόνος
Ήταν ν\' ανοίξουμε πανιά
Μα δε μας πήρε ο χρόνος

Ήταν να φύγουμε μαζί
Όμως πηγαίνω μόνος
Ταξίδι στον ωκεανό
Και όπου με βγάλει ο δρόμος 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMejpslfERs&amp;feature=related

----------


## dora-agxos

ουφ...μοναξια ε?

μαστιγα της εποχης!

φταιμε εμεις ομως που εχουμε χτισει πελωρια ντουβαρια γυρω μας..

κλειδαμπαρωμενες ψυχες.

----------


## dora-agxos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DuYkqDA9ZY

----------


## sokin995

καλησπέρα ...να ερθω στην παρέα της μοναξιάς...
 :Mad:

----------


## whitecandle

Hello. Καλωσήρθες στην παρέα μας  :Frown:  Έχεις u2u.

----------


## Paolo_1

> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> ετσι ειναι φιλε μου.. 
> 
> ημαστε τοοοσοι πολλοι ...και ταυτοχρονα μπορουν να νιωθουν μοναξια οι μισοι απο αυτουσ...
> 
> 
> υστερα ειναι θεμα τυχησ... συμπτωσησ...να πεσεισ πανω σε εναν ανθρωπο που θα νιωσει οπωσ εσυ...
> 
> καποιον που βρισκεται στην ιδια φαση και εχει τισ ιδιεσ αναγκεσ .. με εσενα την ιδια περιπου χρονικη περιοδο..
> ...


Εδώ συμφωνώ.Σίγουρα υπάρχουν πολλοί που νιώθουν μοναξιά,αλλά είναι σκόρπιοι εδώ κι εκεί.Εσύ μπορεί πχ να είσαι μόνος αλλά γύρω σου μπορεί να μην έχεις κανέναν που να νιώθει το ίδιο και να είναι όλοι μες στην χαρά.Τότε η μοναξιά σου γίνεται ακόμα πιο δυσβάσταχτη.Θέλει πάρα πολλή τύχη για να συναντηθούν οι δρόμοι δυο ανθρώπων που να είναι μόνοι και να ψάχνουν για συντροφιά την ίδια χρονική περίοδο.Και νομίζω ότι αυτή την τύχη την έχουν ελάχιστοι.Κι εγώ αυτήν την περίοδο ψάχνω για κάποιον άνθρωπο που να περνάει τα ίδια με μένα(κατάθλιψη λόγω μοναξιάς),αλλά όλοι γύρω μου είναι ζευγαρωμένοι κι ευτυχισμένοι.Και μ\'αυτά που βλέπω γύρω μου, επιμένω να λέω ότι πλέον η μοναξιά πιο πολύ τους άντρες βαράει παρά τις γυναίκες,γιατί η γυναίκα ακόμα κι αν βρεθεί χωρίς κοινωνικό κύκλο,γνωριμίες με το αντίθετο φύλο μπορεί να κάνει εύκολα,σε αντίθεση με τους άνδρες που έτσι και ξεμείνουν χωρίς παρέες τους τρώει το μαύρο σκοτάδι.

----------


## 3wtiko

Τείχη 
Χωρίς περίσκεψιν, χωρίς λύπην, χωρίς αιδώ
μεγάλα κ\' υψηλά τριγύρω μου έκτισαν τείχη.

Και κάθομαι και απελπίζομαι τώρα εδώ.
Άλλο δεν σκέπτομαι: τον νουν μου τρώγει αυτή η τύχη·


διότι πράγματα πολλά έξω να κάμω είχον.
Α όταν έκτιζαν τα τείχη πώς να μην προσέξω.


Αλλά δεν άκουσα ποτέ κρότον κτιστών ή ήχον.
Ανεπαισθήτως μ\' έκλεισαν από τον κόσμον έξω.

Κωνσταντίνος Π. Καβάφης 


καλό ξημέρωμα!

----------


## giorgaros

μια χαρα τα λεει ο φιλος μας ο Καβαφης...κανα στιχο το πως γκρεμιζουμε αυτα τα τειχη εχει??
και Παολο αυτο που λες ειναι μεγαλη αληθεια......αλλα πρεπει να βρουμε την δυναμη για να ξεφυγουμε απο τα αρνητικα συναισθηματα..

----------


## 3wtiko

νομίζω οτι το λέει ο Καβάφης:

δεν πρόσεξα,

δεν άκουσα!

ασ είναι ανοιχτές οι αισθήσεις μας,

να αφουγκραστούμε τα αισθήματα που μεταλλάσονται σε συν-αισθήματα.

και θα μοιραστώ ,giorgaros,

και μια αλλη σκέψη μου ,με δικά μου λόγια,

απο τότε που η μοναξιά μου κατάλαβα ότι είναι Μοναχικότητα,

ότι είναι ανάγκη μου,

την χαίρομαι ,
δεν πλήτω μόνη,

κάνω την ενδοσκοπησή μου, τον απολογισμό μου,

παρατηρώ τις αισθήσεις και τον νού μου που παίρνει τα αισθήματα και τα μετατρέπει σε

συναισθήματα,

ησυχάζω απο την πολύ συνάφεια,

οι μοναχικές ώρες μου είναι απαραίτητες,

είμαι τετ α τετ με τον Εαυτό μου ,

αφουγκράζομαι τις ανάγκες του 

για να μπορέσω να τον φροντίσω.

σαυτό το κομμάτι δεν υπάρχει συντροφικότητα,

μόνο στο ταξίδι της ζωής 
υπάρχουν συνοδοιπόροι

και μόνο απο την ανταπόκριση στο θέμα σου 

καταλαβαίνεις ότι είμαστε πολλοί.

καλό ταξίδι σε όλους μας!

----------


## Margaritta

> _Originally posted by 3wtiko_
> 
> 
> σαυτό το κομμάτι δεν υπάρχει συντροφικότητα,
> 
> μόνο στο ταξίδι της ζωής 
> υπάρχουν συνοδοιπόροι


Πολύ σωστά

----------


## sokin995

καλησπέρα ξανά ... είναι η πρώτη φορά που συμμετέχω σε ένα ...φορυμ μπλοκ η πως αλλιώς λέγετε .Τι είναι το u2u. ?
και να είμαι ειλικρινής το οτι γράφω τώρα μου φέρνει άγχος (ψάχνω τα γράμματα στο πληκτρολόγιο) 

θα ήθελα πολλή να έγραφα - είμαι ο sokin και είμαι καλά - αλλά δεν είμαι 
θα ήθελα να μην είμαι σε αυτήν την κατάσταση αλλά είμαι ,
παλεύω να κρατηθώ στην \"ζωή\" όχι οτι σκέφτομαι να αυτοκτονήσω ,απλώς να το βάλω στα πόδια να εξαφανιστώ από τους πάντες και τα πάντα.
αλλά με κρατάνε τα δυο μου παιδιά και ο παράφορος έρωτας που αισθάνομαι για την γυναίκα μου
απλά δεν αντέχω δεν μπορώ να αντεπεξέλθω στο παραμικρό πρόβλημα
απλά δεν αντέχω τον ίδιο μου εαυτό από τα συναισθηματικά σκαμπανεβάσματα 

αυτά για την \"γνωριμία\"

----------


## whitecandle

Γειά σου σόκινγκ, το u2u είναι πάνω δεξιά θα το δεις είναι προσωπικά μηνύματα σαν εμαιλ αλλά πιο μικρά. Κατά τ\'άλλα καλωσήρθες. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως αισθάνεσαι άσχημα και μόνος σου αφού έχεις γυναίκα και παιδιά, με την οποία μάλιστα νιώθεις αυτό το υπέροχο συναίσθημα τον έρωτα.

----------


## sokin995

είναι πολύ απλό
με αγαπάει και εκείνη αλλά ......φιλικά 
ωραίο πράγμα να κοιμάσαι κάθε βράδυ με την γυναίκα των ονείρων σου χωρίς τα σεα και μεα του 
υπέροχο συναίσθημα του έρωτα μόνο δεεεν είναι .

-προσπαθώ να μάθω την λειτουργία του u2u -

----------


## whitecandle

Αααααα......
Παρακάτω δεν καταλαβαίνω καλά τι λες. 
Για το u2u, πας εκεί που λέει έχετε νέο u2u πχ και σου ανοίγει ένα νέο παράθυρο. Εκεί τα διαβάζεις ότι σου έχουν στείλει. Αν το έχεις πειράξει αυτό και δεν λέει νέο u2u, πας εκεί που λέει u2u, και σε βγάζει απευθείας στα εισερχόμενα. Για να απαντήσεις, πατάς Απάντηση νομίζω και Υποβάλλετε Αλλαγές. Αυτά. Ελπίζω να βοήθησα.

----------


## sokin995

ναι οκ κατάλαβα (ελπίζω δηλαδή μετά από 2 λεξοτανιλ μην περιμένεις και πολλά )

----------


## sokin995

από 22/10/1992 κρατάω πολλά μέσα μου και ούρλιαξα στις 23/11/2009 παίρνοντας 20 λεξοτανίλ 5 τερνομιν και μια χασισοφυτεία 

ανέβηκα για 8 μήνες 6/12/2009 - μέχρι που λύγισα ξανά τον Ιούλιο φέτος .... και προσπαθώ να ξανά ανέβω .δύσκολα ......προσπαθώ το πρωί και το βράδυ απελπίζομαι και αυτό το πράγμα γίνεται από τον Ιούλιο .... κουράστηκα και κούρασα και την γυναίκα μου που με κάθε δίκιο της σε λίγο θα μου δώσει την βαλίτσα στο χέρι .Αισθάνομαι για πρώτη φορά οτί απλά δεν μπορώ

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by arsus_
> σου εστειλα u2u δες το. Βασικα οι φιλοι ειναι σα τα χαπια πρπρει να σου κανουνε κλικ ασλλιως σε χλανε.Στο λεω μια και καηκα οικτρα απο φιλια και γενικα βρεθηκα out of space.Κοιτα να συναναστρεφεσαι με ατομα ζωντανα διπλα σου να εχουνε θετικη ενεργεια και να μπορεις να δωσεις κ να παρεις αμοιβαιο σεβασμο κτλ. Φιλιες που εχω απο μακρια κρατησανε και αντεξανε για χρονια,φιλοι παλιοι μου σταθηκανε και πλεον ΕΠΙΛΕΓΩ.Μπορει να ακουγεται εγωιστικο αλλα να επιλεγεις φιλε μου και αν δε σου κανει,εμεις γιαυτο ειματσε εδω μεσα,δε θα μεινεις μονος ποτε.Παντα θα υπαρχει καποιος να σε ακουσει αρκει να εκδηλωνεσαι και να μη τα κρατας μεσα σου.οπως εκανα εγω 5 μηνες και μετα απλως ΟΥΡΛΙΑΞΑ ψυχικα και σωματικα.


Για το ζωντανά δεν συμφωνώ και τόσο. Οκ, είναι ωραίο να έχεις ζωντανά άτομα δίπλα σου, αλλά τι είναι πιο σοβαρό; Να έχεις ένα άτομο που είναι ζωντανό αλλά κακοήθες, ή ένα καλό άτομο δυστυχισμένο ας πούμε;

----------


## sokin995

arsus αν έστειλες σε μένα u2u δεν το παρέλαβα ή το έσβησα κατά λάθος 

ζωντανό αλλά κακοήθες, ή ένα καλό άτομο δυστυχισμένο
δεν ξέρω πραγματικά δεν ξέρω

----------


## whitecandle

Όχι, αυτοί που είναι κακοήθεις και φίδια τους χαρακτηρίζει η κακία και η πονηριά η ειρωνεία είναι για άμυνα καμμιά φορά και η μιζέρια για τους δυστυχισμένους. Εγώ όσους κακούς γνώρισα που με πίκραναν, ήταν μια χαρά στη διάθεση, καθόλου \"μίζεροι\" αλλά είναι και τι έχει βιώσει ο καθένας. Όμως αυτά που λέω πιστεύω ισχύουν...

----------


## giorgaros

arsus το ελαβα το u2u ....σε εκανα αdd και περιμενω επιβεβαιωση.....ευτυχως εχω εναν κολλητο....μενει λιγο μακρια βεβαια....αλλα δεν ξερω φοβαμαι να του μιλησω τελειως ανοιχτα........οχι οτι θα με κακολογησει ...απλα δε θα με βοηθησει οτι και να μου πει......πρεπει να κανω πραγματα μονος μου να βρω τη δυναμη και ελπιζω πως ολα καλα θα πανε......

----------


## sokin995

αποχωρώ για σήμερα τα έχω παίξει ...διαβάζω και δεν καταλαβαίνω λέξη ευχαριστώ για την έστω σύντομη συντροφιά τα λέμε αύριο ελπίζω με πιό καθαρό μυαλό

----------


## whitecandle

Αυτοί που ζηλεύουνε είναι γιατί είναι δυστυχισμένοι και δικαιολογούνται (πιο πολύ όμως από σένα αλλιώς δεν δικαιολογούνται)τώρα οι άλλοι που είναι μια χαρά γιατί να πετάνε την κακία τους και να σε κάνουν χώμα;

----------


## giorgaros

> _Originally posted by arsus_
> σου εστειλα u2u δες το. Βασικα οι φιλοι ειναι σα τα χαπια πρπρει να σου κανουνε κλικ ασλλιως σε χλανε.Στο λεω μια και καηκα οικτρα απο φιλια και γενικα βρεθηκα out of space.Κοιτα να συναναστρεφεσαι με ατομα ζωντανα διπλα σου να εχουνε θετικη ενεργεια και να μπορεις να δωσεις κ να παρεις αμοιβαιο σεβασμο κτλ. Φιλιες που εχω απο μακρια κρατησανε και αντεξανε για χρονια,φιλοι παλιοι μου σταθηκανε και πλεον ΕΠΙΛΕΓΩ.Μπορει να ακουγεται εγωιστικο αλλα να επιλεγεις φιλε μου και αν δε σου κανει,εμεις γιαυτο ειματσε εδω μεσα,δε θα μεινεις μονος ποτε.Παντα θα υπαρχει καποιος να σε ακουσει αρκει να εκδηλωνεσαι και να μη τα κρατας μεσα σου.οπως εκανα εγω 5 μηνες και μετα απλως ΟΥΡΛΙΑΞΑ ψυχικα και σωματικα.


εχεις πολυ δικιο arsus αν εβρισκα καποιον να του εξομολογηθω το προβλημα μου ισως τωρα θα μουνα ενας ευτιχισμενος ανθρωπος.....το κραταγα μεσα μου και με βασανιζε ωσπου ηρθε σαν οδοστρωτηρας πανω μου και με συνεθλιψε..προσπαθω να βρω δυναμη να ξαναγεννηθω....

----------


## whitecandle

Λέω μπορεί να ζηλεύει κάποιος γιατί είναι πιο δυστυχισμένος από σένα και να θέλει κι αυτός να είναι ευτυχισμένος ή να είναι όλοι γύρω του δυστυχισμένοι για να μην καταλαβαίνει τη δυστυχία του. Γι\'αυτό δικαιολογείται. Όμως οι άλλοι που είναι μια χαρά στη διάθεση δεν είναι δυστυχισμένοι και σε κάνουν χώμα με το παραμικρό που θα πουν; Αυτοί δεν είναι κακοήθεις;

----------


## whitecandle

Απίστευτοι είναι η κακία τους δεν έχει όρια. Η ειρωνία είπαμε κάποιες φορές χρησιμοποιείται και για άμυνα. Εμένα μου συμβαίνει συνέχεια άστα να πάνε... Μην σου τύχει μόνο.

----------


## whitecandle

Ναι. Απλά υπάρχουν κάποιοι που δεν μπορείς να τους αποφύγεις. Πχ στη δουλειά. Ή εγώ πχ μπαίνω σε ένα συγκεκριμένο σάιτ επειδή δεν έχω τι να κάνω. Θα ακούσω τις βρισιές εκεί πολλές φορές (επειδή δεν τους κάθομαι πχ, ή επειδή λέω α και μου λένε ου και νευριάζω), δεν μπορώ να το αποφύγω. Δηλαδή ναι μεν κάνεις delete, αλλά πρώτα σε έχουνε στενοχωρήσει οι παράλυτοι.

----------


## whitecandle

Ναι βρε το \'χω διαβάσει σου \'χω απαντήσει κιόλας η πρώτη.

----------


## arsus

Εννπω διαβασε τα 3 τελευται ποστ για ναδεις τι μου ειπε καποιος.

----------


## whitecandle

\'Εχεις u2u.

----------


## keep_walking

> Λέω μπορεί να ζηλεύει κάποιος γιατί είναι πιο δυστυχισμένος από σένα και να θέλει κι αυτός να είναι ευτυχισμένος ή να είναι όλοι γύρω του δυστυχισμένοι για να μην καταλαβαίνει τη δυστυχία του. Γι\'αυτό δικαιολογείται. Όμως οι άλλοι που είναι μια χαρά στη διάθεση δεν είναι δυστυχισμένοι και σε κάνουν χώμα με το παραμικρό που θα πουν; Αυτοί δεν είναι κακοήθεις;


Η επιτυχια φερνει την ζηλια και την εχθρα , πολλοι σε κοιτανε με μισο ματι. Αλλα το να μη κυνηγησεις την επιτυχια για να μη σε \"βαλουν\" στο ματι οι αλλοι ειναι ηττοπαθεια αν μη τι αλλο.

Οσο για το οτι θα σε αφησουν στην δυστυχια σου αν εισαι δυστυχισμενος , δεν παιζει και πολυ , κοιταξτε τις ευπαθεις κοινωνικες ομαδες που αντιμετωπιζονται με προκαταληψη σαν παραδειγμα. Δεν τους φτανουν τα προβληματα τους , εχουν τους αλλους να τους δημιουργουν περισσοτερα , μην πω οτι δεν θα ηταν ευπαθεις κοινωνικες ομαδες αν δεν ηταν οι αλλοι.

----------


## devakiance

Η ευτυχία φέρνει τη ζήλεια και την έχθρα από κάποιους( έστω από πολλούς). Αυτό πράγματι ισχύει. Όμως πρέπει να αναλογιστούμε την φράση που λέει ότι κανείς άνθρωπος δεν κλοτσά ένα νεκρό σκυλί. Θέλω να πω ότι αυτοί που σε χλευάζουν, σε βρίζουν, σε μειώνουν το κάνουν επειδή στην πραγματικότητα νιώθουν κατώτεροι από σένα έστω και χωρίς να το καταλαβαίνουν. Χρησιμοποιούν διάφορους τρόπους έτσι ώστε να σε φέρουν στα μέτρα τους. Και θα σε φέρουν αν εσύ ανταποδώσεις τις προσβολές. Την επόμενη λοιπόν φορά που θα δεχτείτε μία τέτοια προσβολή θυμηθείτε ότι στην πραγματικότητα σε ανυψώνουν με τα λεγομενά τους. Θα μπορούσατε ακόμα και να του πείτε ευχαριστώ(πράγμα που καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι ακραίο). 
Τώρα να υπάρχουν ευτυχισμένα άτομα και να μειώνουν τα δυστυχισμένα, αυτό είναι κάτι που δεν ισχύει. Σίγουρα είναι ευτυχισμένα αυτά τα άτομα; Η μήπως έτσι θέλουν να δείχνουν; Η μήπως εσύ νομίζεις ότι είναι ευτυχισμένα; Ο ευτυχισμένος άνθρωπος δεν έχει ανάγκη να μειώσει κανέναν. Ευτυχισμένος άνθρωπος είναι αυτός που θέλει να προσφέρει αγάπη.

----------


## whitecandle

Δεν είναι έτσι. Αν ο άλλος είναι κακός δεν θα το κάνει επειδή είναι δυστυχισμένος ή ευτυχισμένος, θα το κάνει σε όλες τις εκφάνσεις της ζωής του.

----------


## RainAndWind

ΑΜΑΝ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΕΧΘΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΖΗΛΙΕΣ ΠΙΑ!
Βαρέθηκα να τα διαβάζω...Ο φθόνος και η έχθρα,η έχθρα και ο φθόνος.Το βρήκαμε τώρα,για όλα τα κακά της κούτρας μας η αιτία είναι οι άλλοι που μας μισούν και θα ήθελαν να είναι εμείς.Θέλω να γίνω χαλίφης στη θέση του χαλίφη.Έλεος.Και ας υποθέσουμε πως υπάρχει αυτή η περιβόητη ζήλια και έχθρα,άραγε το να την ανακαλύπτουμε κάτω από κάθε πέτρα που σηκώνουμε-τάχαμου-δε λέει κάτι και για μας τους ίδιους;

----------


## devakiance

Ας υποθέσουμε ότι είναι έτσι. Μπορείς να μην τους δίνεις σημασία; Η δυσκολεύεσαι να το κάνεις αυτό;

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> ΑΜΑΝ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΕΧΘΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΖΗΛΙΕΣ ΠΙΑ!
> Βαρέθηκα να τα διαβάζω...Ο φθόνος και η έχθρα,η έχθρα και ο φθόνος.Το βρήκαμε τώρα,για όλα τα κακά της κούτρας μας η αιτία είναι οι άλλοι που μας μισούν και θα ήθελαν να είναι εμείς.Θέλω να γίνω χαλίφης στη θέση του χαλίφη.Έλεος.Και ας υποθέσουμε πως υπάρχει αυτή η περιβόητη ζήλια και έχθρα,άραγε το να την ανακαλύπτουμε κάτω από κάθε πέτρα που σηκώνουμε-τάχαμου-δε λέει κάτι και για μας τους ίδιους;


Εγώ δεν είπα ότι οι άλλοι μας μισούν γιατί είμαστε καλύτεροι. Εγώ είπα ότι όλοι είναι κακοί αλλά όχι εδώ σε άλλο θέμα και έχει σχέση με αυτό που λες πιο κάτω. Όχι, δεν λέει τίποτα για μένα την ίδια, μπορεί κάλλιστα όλοι να είναι κακοί  :Smile:  τα \'χω αναλύσει στο θέμα του keep αυτά

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by devakiance_
> Ας υποθέσουμε ότι είναι έτσι. Μπορείς να μην τους δίνεις σημασία; Η δυσκολεύεσαι να το κάνεις αυτό;


Δεν μπορώ να μην δίνω σημασία γιατί άμα μου φέρεται πχ κάποιος άσχημα επηρεάζεται και η γνώμη των άλλων αλλά και έτσι να μην είναι μερικές φορές, και πάλι με πειράζουν πολύ αυτά που γίνονται γιατί είναι προσωπική επίθεση. Thanks για το ενδιαφέρον πάντως.

----------


## devakiance

Παρακαλώ. Είναι όντως πολύ δύσκολο να αγνοείς τους άλλους και σε καταλαβαίνω όταν λες ότι δεν μπορείς. Κι επίσης είναι πολύ άσχημο να επηρεάζουν άλλους και πολλές φορές με άδικο τρόπο. Θα σου συνιστούσα όμως να προσπαθήσεις να το ξεπεράσεις. Αδικίες συμβαίνουν συνέχεια. Κάποιοι εμπλέκονται σε καταστάσεις που δεν τους αξίζει. Μπορεί πολλές φορές να χρειαστεί να δεχτείς άσχημη κριτική ακόμα κι απ\' τους ίδιους σου τους φίλους. Όμως μη μείνεις εκεί. Συγκέντρωσε το μυαλό σου στα καλά πράγματα που συμβαίνουν σε σένα γιατί είμαι σίγουρος πως υπάρχουν πολλά καλά. 
Θα σου πω μία ιστορία που συνέβη πριν δύο χρόνια. Δεν λέω ότι εσύ χρησιμοποιείς παρόμοιες μεθόδους σαν κι εμένα. Εσύ μπορεί να είσαι πιο σοφός, απλώς θέλω να τις εκθέσω. Υπήρχαν κάποια παιδιά που με ηρωνεύονταν άγρια και με κορόιδευαν επειδή εγώ πίστευα πάρα πολύ στη φιλοσοφία του Γκάντι και υποστήριζα ότι όλοι πρέπει να έχουμε σωστή νοοτροπία κι ότι δεν πρέπει να αντιδρούμε στις προσβολές των άλλων. Βέβαια αυτά που δίδασκα εγώ δεν τα εφάρμοσα όταν τα παιδιά άρχισαν να γελάνε μαζί μου και να μου κάνουν πλάκα. Εξαγριώθηκα, τους έβρισα, τους είπε πως είναι κατώτερης νοημοσύνης και πως θα διακόψω τη φιλία μαζί τους αν συνέχιζαν. Κι αυτό έκανα. Διέκοψα κάθε σχέση μαζί τους. Πίστεψέ με, αν και το τελευταίο που έκανα είναι θετικό ποτέ στη ζωή μου δεν ένιωσα καλύτερα βριζοντάς τους. Το μόνο που κατάφερα είναι να χαλάσω την ψυχολογία μου και να αναπτύξω θυμό. Το ίδιο έκανα και με την πρώην κοπέλα μου. Σαν αντίδραση για αυτά που έλεγε που ένιωθα ότι με μείωναν, προσπάθησα να την μειώσω κι εγώ λεγοντάς της πως είμαι καλύτερος στα μαθηματικά και πως εκείνη είναι μία αποτυχημένη. Το μόνο που κατάφερα είναι να έχω έναν τεράστιο θυμό μέσα στα στήθη μου που κάθε μέρα με έπνιγε. Θυμάμαι πως περπάταγα στο δρόμο και σκεφτόμουν συνέχεια(αλήθεια σου λέω συνέχεια) εικόνες θυμού. Τα βράδια κοιμόμουν γύρω στις έξι το πρωί επειδή μέσα μου είχα τεράστια αποθέματα θυμού και δεν μπορούσα να ηρεμήσω. Τελικά τι κατάφερα με όλη αυτή την ιστορία; Να στεναχωρηθώ και να θυμώσω τόσο πολύ που να χρειάζομαι ψυχίατρο. Ευτυχώς μετά από δύο χρόνια επιτυχημένης ψυχοθεραπείας είμαι πανευτυχής και χαίρομαι πραγματικά την κάθε μέρα που περνάει. 
Μετά από όλα αυτά τι έμαθα; Ότι ποτέ δεν πρέπει να ανταποδίδεις στους εχθρούς σου. Ποτέ δεν πρέπει μέσα σου να τους μισείς. Ποτέ δεν πρέπει να τους αφήνεις να σου χαλάνε τα τεράστια ποσά ηρεμίας που έχεις μέσα σου. Στην πραγματικότητα πρέπει να αγαπάς τους εχθρούς σου. Αν σε προσβάλουν γέλασε δυνατά. Αν σε μισούν αγάπα τους. Εννοείται πως αν σε πειράξουν θα αμυνθείς αλλά ποτέ μην επιτεθείς πρώτος. Αν σε πληγώνουν απόδειξέ τους πως είσαι καλύτερος. Όχι με τα λόγια αλλά φρόντισε τα κατορθώματά σου να φτάσουν στ\' αυτιά τους. Ποτέ μην σκεφτείς την εκδίκηση. Οι επιθέσεις τους σε αγγίζουν γιατί βαθειά μέσα σου έχεις αμφιβολίες για τον εαυτό σου. Εγώ τουλάχιστον έτσι πιστεύω. Φρόντισε λοιπόν να είσαι σίγουρος για τον εαυτό σου. 
Τέλος θα ήθελα να σου πω πως μπορεί να φαίνονται πολύ δύσκολες αυτές οι συμβουλές και μη εφαρμόσιμες. Ακόμα μπορεί να αισθάνεσαι άσχημα επειδή εγώ ανέφερα πως είμαι ευτυχισμένος κι ίσως εσύ να μην το νιώθεις αυτό. Αλλά μην πέσεις σ\' αυτή την παγίδα. Σε παρακαλώ προσπάθησε να μάθεις κάτι από μένα. Τουλάχιστον μάθε πως είναι στο χέρι σου να γίνεις ευτυχισμένος(αυτό δεν είναι απόλυτο γιατί κάποιες φορές οι άνθρωποι χρειάζονται ψυχίατρο και μόνο αυτός μπορεί να τους βοηθήσει. Αλλά άμα τους βοηθήσει κατάλληλα μετά μπορούν να καταφέρουν πολλά πράγματα) κι όταν γίνεις θα μπορείς να αντιμετωπίσεις όλα τα σχόλια. 
Σου συνιστώ επίσης να διαβάσεις το ενχειρίδιο του πολεμιστή του φωτός του Paulo Coelho, το \'πως να αποκτάς φίλους\' και το \'έξω η στεναχώρια\' του Νταίηλ Κάρνετζυ και το ποιήμα του Κίπλινγκ. Δεν έχουν όλα σχέση με το θέμα αλλά κάποιες ενότητες μέσα σε αυτά τα βιβλία έχουν σχέση.

----------


## keep_walking

> ΑΜΑΝ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΕΧΘΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΖΗΛΙΕΣ ΠΙΑ!
> Βαρέθηκα να τα διαβάζω...Ο φθόνος και η έχθρα,η έχθρα και ο φθόνος.Το βρήκαμε τώρα,για όλα τα κακά της κούτρας μας η αιτία είναι οι άλλοι που μας μισούν και θα ήθελαν να είναι εμείς.Θέλω να γίνω χαλίφης στη θέση του χαλίφη.Έλεος.Και ας υποθέσουμε πως υπάρχει αυτή η περιβόητη ζήλια και έχθρα,άραγε το να την ανακαλύπτουμε κάτω από κάθε πέτρα που σηκώνουμε-τάχαμου-δε λέει κάτι και για μας τους ίδιους;



λολ...ελα ρε rain εμεις ειμαστε παντα οι υπερανω των...μιζερων συναισθηματων των πολλων:P

----------


## whitecandle

devakiance γειά σου. Καταρχάς είμαι κορίτσι. Κατά δεύτερον δεν κατάλαβα αυτό που είπες ότι ποτέ δεν ένιωσες καλύτεαρα από το να βρίζεις αλλά λες αν και το τελευταίο που εκανες θετικό εκεί τα μπέρδεψα λιγάκι. Anyway, δεν μπορώ να αγαπάω τους εχθρούς μου με τίποτα, ούτε πιστεύω ότι θα είμαι καλύτερη έτσι. Μ...κας θα είμαι αν είμαι έτσι. Τώρα με το να με προσβάλλουν και να γελάω δυνατά το \'χω κάνει εδώ στο φόρουμ με έναν που όλο έβριζε και τον είχαν καταλάβει όλοι. Εκεί δεν είχα κάτι να φοβηθώ ότι θα παρεξηγήσουν εμένα. Δεν μπορώ πάντως να είμαι έτσι όπως λες με τίποτα. Το μίσος μου βγαίνει αυθόρμητα και είναι ένδειξη λύπης και απογοήτευσης μαζί.

----------


## devakiance

Καλησπέρα lightbluepath. Βασικά απ\' το όνομα νόμιζα ότι ήσουν άντρας, λάθος μου. Και τώρα που το παρατηρώ έχεις δίκιο, τα μπέρδεψα λίγο και κάποια πράγματα δεν τα εξήγησα καθαρά. 
Κατ\' αρχάς πολλές φορές είναι θετικό να αποφεύγεις τους εχθρούς σου, όχι όμως πάντα κι αυτό από μόνο του δεν σε βοηθάει. Πρέπει πρώτα να μην τους αφήνεις υπάρχουν μέσα σου. Να μην ακούς τις φωνές τους στο μυαλό σου. Πάει αυτό. 
Όταν βρίζεις, τουλάχιστον αυτό που πιστεύω εγώ, είναι ότι μέσα σου δυναμώνεις τη φωνή του μίσους. Έτσι μπορείς να κάνεις αυτή τη φωνή να σου μιλάει συνεχώς και να μολύνει την καρδιά σου. Αυτό συνέβη και με εμένα. Όσο πιο πολύ τους έβριζα τόσο πιο πολύ φούντουνε μέσα μου η φωνή αυτή. Κι αυτό ήταν πολύ αρνητικό και μου έκανε κακό. 
Σου είπα και πριν ότι το ξέρω ότι είναι πάρα πολύ δύσκολο να αγαπάς τους εχθρούς σου. Το καταλαβαίνω. Τουλάχιστον μπορείς να μην τους μισείς. Ή μπορείς να τους συμπαθείς πράγμα που είναι επίσης δύσκολο αλλά κάπως λιγότερο απ\' το να τους αγαπάς. Επίσης όταν λες ότι δεν μπορείς, δεν έχεις αντιληφθεί τα τεράστια ποσά ενέργεια που έχει μέσα του ο κάθε εγκέφαλος. Πίστεψέ με, μπορείς να κάνεις πολλά πράγματα, όχι απ\' την μία στιγμή στην άλλη, με πολύ κόπο, αλλά μπορείς. Ειλικρινά, δεν έχεις κανένα περιθώριο για μίσος, είναι πολυτέλεια κι η ζωή είναι πολύ μικρή. Σκέψου ότι έχεις ένα υπέρπολυτελές αυτοκίνητο. Θα τολμούσες να του βάλεις βενζίνη χαμηλών οκτανίων. Όχι βέβαια. Έτσι πρέπει να γίνει και με το μυαλό σου. Πρέπει να του βάζεις μόνο σκέψεις αγάπης. 
Αυτό που είπες για το forum είναι πολύ θετικό. Κι είδες ότι δεν βγήκες εσύ ο βλάκας της υπόθεσης, ο άλλος ήταν που έβριζε. Αυτό θα γίνει και με τις παρέες σου, τουλάχιστον στο τέλος. Και στο κάτω κάτω μόνο τα άτομα που αξίζουν πραγματικά να είναι φίλοι σου, δεν θα παρασυρθούν απ\' τις προσβολές του άλλου. 
Το ξέρω ότι το μίσος σου βγαίνει αυθόρμητα και ξέρω ότι είναι πολύ δύσκολο να αλλάξεις. Η αλήθεια όμως είναι ότι μπορείς. Το ξέρω ότι φαίνεται αδύνατον. Και κάποιες φορές είναι αδύνατον να το κάνεις μόνο σου, χρειάζεσαι τη βοήθεια ενός ειδικού (Αλήθεια εσύ επισκέπτεσαι κανέναν :Wink: , αυτό το ξέρω. Αλλά επίσης ξέρω πως είναι αδύνατον ο άνθρωπος να μην μπορεί να αλλάξει, έτσω και λίγο, κι αυτό αρκεί. Εξήγησέ μου τι είδους λύπη και απογοήτευσγης εννοείς; Προς τους άλλους ή προς τον εαυτό σου;

----------


## whitecandle

Κοίτα, δεν μπορώ να αγαπήσω τους εχθρούς μου. Μπορεί να είναι επειδή δεν θέλω, πάρτο όπως θες αλλά δεν μπορώ. Και δεν τους αξίζει. Ούτε εμένα μου αξίζει. Δεν βρίσκω κάτι θετικό στο να αγαπάω τους εχθρούς μου. Εγώ δεν ακούω συνέχεια μέσα μου την φωνή τους, ίσως τους γράφω μετά. Δεν κάνω θεραπεία με ψυχολόγο, δεν το βρίσκω απαραίτητο πιστεύω πως ο κόσμος είναι κακός και γι\'αυτό τα παθαίνω όλα. Είναι δηλαδή εξωτερικοί παράγοντες που με επηρεάζουν και όχι εσωτερικοί. Τέλος, λύπη και απογοήτευση προς τους άλλους, αλλά καλύτερα να μην επεκτείνουμε γιατί ενοχλεί μερικούς αυτό. Αν θες στείλε μου u2u.

----------


## giorgaros

νομιζω οτι ξεφυγαμε απο το θεμα που εθεσα και εχει να κανει με την μοναξια που βιωνουμε αλλος λιγοτερο αλλος περισσοτερο.....σιγουρα στον κοσμο 8α δεις κακια μισος ζηλεια και αλλα \'ομορφα\' τετοια συναισθηματα αλλα πρεπει να τα προσπερναμε...το θεμα ειναι βεβαια πως θα μπορεσουμε να σταθουμε δυνατοι μεσα απο αυτην την παλη αναμεσα σε μας και τον εαυτο μας....ισως αν σταματησει αυτο το πραγμα μεσα μας να νιωσουμε την γαληνη και θα μπορεσουμε να αντιμετωπισουμε τους εξωτερικους παραγοντες που μας κανουν να αισθανομαστε ασχημα...

----------


## devakiance

Όσο αφορά τη μοναξιά υπάρχουν κάποιες μέθοδοι αποκλείεται να τις εφαρμόσεις και να μην βρεις φίλους(μιλάω για την μοναξιά που προέρχεται από έλλειψη φίλων, όχι λόγο εσωτερικών αιτιών). Αυτές οι μέθοδοι βρίσκονται στο βιβλίο του Νταίηλ Κάρνετζυ. Για όποιον όμως δεν ενδιαφέρεται να το διαβάσει θα γράψω τα βασικά στοιχεία των τεχνικών του εδώ:
1:Αντί να καταδικάζουμε τους ανθρώπους ας προσπαθήσουμε να τους καταλάβουμε. Ας προσπαθήσουμε να κατανοήσουμε γιατί κάνουν αυτό που κάνουν.
2:Ας σταματήσουμε να συλλοζιζόμαστε πάνω στα επιτεύγματα και στις ικανοτητές μας. Ας προσπαθήσουμε να αντιληφθούμε πως υπάρχουν κι άλλοι άνθρωποι που έχουν καλά στοιχεία. Να είμαστε ειλικρινείς στους επαίνους μας και στην εκδήλωση του θαυμασμού μας. 
3:Πρώτα απ\' όλα να ξυπνήσεις στον άλλον τη διάθεση να κάνει κάτι. Όποιος μπορεί να το κάνει αυτό έχει όλο τον κόσμο με το μέρος του. Όποιος δεν μπορεί βαδίζει σε μοναχικό δρόμο. 
4:Δείξτε σοβαρά το ενδιαφέρον σας για τους άλλους ανθρώπους. 
5:Χαμογελάστε. 
6:Θυμηθείται το όνομα ενός ανθρώπου που αποτελεί γι\' αυτόν το γλυκύτερο και τον πιο σημαντικό ήχο του κόσμου. 
7:΅Να λέτε στους άλλους πράγματα που τους ενδιαφέρουν. 
8:Κάντε τους άλλους να νιώθουν σημαντικοί και κάντε το ειλικρινά. 
9:Αποφύγετε τις διαφωνίες. 
10:Δείξτε σεβασμό για την γνώμη των άλλων. Ποτέ μην λέτε στους ανθρώπους πως έχουν άδικο. 
11:Αν έχετε λάθος παραδεχτείτε το. 
12:Αφήστε τον άλλον να καυχηθεί για τον εαυτό του. 
13:Αφήστε στον άλλον να πιστεύει πως η ιδέα ήταν δικιά του. 
14:Προσπαθήστε ειλικρινά να δείτε τα πράγματα απ \'την άποψη του άλλου. 
15:Δείξτε συμπάθεια προς τους άλλους, στις ιδέες τους και στις επιθυμίες τους. 
16:Επικαλέστε τα ευγενικά κίνητρα των ανθρώπων. 
17:Κάντε ερωτήσεις αντί να δίνεται διαταγές. 
18:Επαινέστε την παραμικρή βελτίωση με ειλικρίνια και σεβασμό. 
19:Μεταχειριστήτε την ενθάρυνση. Κάνετε το λάθος που θέλετε να διορθωθεί να φάινεται πως εύκολα διορθώνεται. 
20:Ρωτήστε τον άλλον τι άποψη έχει για ένα θέμα. 
21:ΠΟΤΕ ΜΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΜΗΝ ΓΚΡΙΝΙΑΖΕΤΕ.
22:Μην προσπαθείτε να αλλάξτε το συντροφό σας ή το φίλο σας. 
23:Εκφράστε την αγάπη σας με μικρά περιστατικά. Δώστε προσοχή στις λεπτομέρειες. 
24:Να είστε πάντα ευγενικοί

----------


## Genuine

> _Originally posted by devakiance_
> Όσο αφορά τη μοναξιά υπάρχουν κάποιες μέθοδοι αποκλείεται να τις εφαρμόσεις και να μην βρεις φίλους(μιλάω για την μοναξιά που προέρχεται από έλλειψη φίλων, όχι λόγο εσωτερικών αιτιών). Αυτές οι μέθοδοι βρίσκονται στο βιβλίο του Νταίηλ Κάρνετζυ. Για όποιον όμως δεν ενδιαφέρεται να το διαβάσει θα γράψω τα βασικά στοιχεία των τεχνικών του εδώ:
> 1:Αντί να καταδικάζουμε τους ανθρώπους ας προσπαθήσουμε να τους καταλάβουμε. Ας προσπαθήσουμε να κατανοήσουμε γιατί κάνουν αυτό που κάνουν.
> 2:Ας σταματήσουμε να συλλοζιζόμαστε πάνω στα επιτεύγματα και στις ικανοτητές μας. Ας προσπαθήσουμε να αντιληφθούμε πως υπάρχουν κι άλλοι άνθρωποι που έχουν καλά στοιχεία. Να είμαστε ειλικρινείς στους επαίνους μας και στην εκδήλωση του θαυμασμού μας. 
> 3:Πρώτα απ\' όλα να ξυπνήσεις στον άλλον τη διάθεση να κάνει κάτι. Όποιος μπορεί να το κάνει αυτό έχει όλο τον κόσμο με το μέρος του. Όποιος δεν μπορεί βαδίζει σε μοναχικό δρόμο. 
> 4:Δείξτε σοβαρά το ενδιαφέρον σας για τους άλλους ανθρώπους. 
> 5:Χαμογελάστε. 
> 6:Θυμηθείται το όνομα ενός ανθρώπου που αποτελεί γι\' αυτόν το γλυκύτερο και τον πιο σημαντικό ήχο του κόσμου. 
> 7:΅Να λέτε στους άλλους πράγματα που τους ενδιαφέρουν. 
> ...


 κι ολα αυτα στην Ελλαδα?το πρωτο πραγμα που θα σε πουν ειναι Μαλ....α...

----------


## keep_walking

> 6:Θυμηθείται το όνομα ενός ανθρώπου που αποτελεί γι\' αυτόν το γλυκύτερο και τον πιο σημαντικό ήχο του κόσμου.


Εμενα συμβαινει το εξης παρανοϊκο , υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που σε καθε προταση τους οταν μιλαμε βαζουν το ονομα μου!!!!!!!!!!

Δηλαδη τι κανεις νικο? Πηγα που λες σινεμα Νικολα και εκει νικολακη συναντησα μια ωραια γυναικα. Νικο τι να σου πω αλλο πραγμα....και ειναι σαν να εχει πεσει επιδημια...απιστευτο ε?

Well δεν βαριεσαι...

----------


## whitecandle

Ρε άρσους εσύ παραπονιέσαι ότι σου φέρονται με κακία και φέρεσαι κι εσύ με κακία;

----------


## whitecandle

Αυτό το υπαρξιακά προβλήματα δεν είναι κακία δηλαδή; Μόνο εγώ το κατάλαβα;

----------


## keep_walking

> _Originally posted by arsus_
> Μαλλον εχει υπαρξιακα προβληματα.



Ποιος εχει υπαρξιακα προβληματα?

Εγω εννοεις?

Απλως λεω γινεται απο πολλους ανθρωπους...(επαρχιακη πολη)


Γνωμη μου?

Εχω μια θεωρια αλλα βασικα η ουσια ειναι οτι ...
ειμαι ψυχο...τετοιος και ως εκ τουτου δεν μπορει να γινει φυσιολογικη συζητηση.

Ευτυχως που υπαρχουν και κανονικοι ανθρωποι και μιλαω λολ.

----------


## whitecandle

Περίμενε. Εσύ λες για αυτούς που είπανε στον keep το όνομά του συνέχεια; Οκ, σόρυ εγώ κατάλαβα ότι το έλεγες για το παιδί από πάνω αλλά δεν διευκρίνισες όμως. Anyway, ότι υπάρχουν τέτοιοι άνθρωποι εδώ μέσα υπάρχουν και είναι πολλοί. Αφού όποιος θέλει γράφει. Δεν είδες εμένα τον πόλεμο που μου κάνανε και σε άλλους πιο λίγο;

----------


## whitecandle

Άρσους μην επιτίθεσαι, δεν το διευκρίνησες. Ήταν πολύ γενικό και αόριστο αυτό που έγραψες.

----------


## keep_walking

> Μαλλον παρεκτραπηκε η συζητηση,ειπα οτι οταν καπποιος σου μιλα και σου αναφερει το ονομα σου επιμονα και συνεχεια προφανως τα ανωτερω ισχυουν κατε με. ΓΚΕΓΚΕ? μην παρεξηγηθω κιολας.


Το γκεγκε ηταν σε μενα? Εγω εκανα μια διευκρινιστικη ερωτηση αν ενοουσες εμενα γιατι εγω χρησιμοποιησα πληθυντικο για πολλους ανθρωπους και εσυ ενικο οτι εχει υπαρξιακα προβληματα ,για να μην παρεξηγουμε γκεγκε?

----------


## devakiance

Αυτό που εγώ εννοούσα είναι΄, μόνο όταν χρειάζεται να τον αποκαλέσεις, να θυμάσαι το ονομά του. Όχι να το λες συνέχεια.

----------


## keep_walking

> Αυτό που εγώ εννοούσα είναι΄, μόνο όταν χρειάζεται να τον αποκαλέσεις, να θυμάσαι το ονομά του. Όχι να το λες συνέχεια.


Ε ναι αυτο ειναι το λογικο...για αυτο εγω μιλησα για κατι...παραξενο.

----------


## devakiance

Α και κάτι άλλο. Γιατί πιστεύεις ότι έχω υπαρξιακά προβλήματα?

----------


## keep_walking

> Α και κάτι άλλο. Γιατί πιστεύεις ότι έχω υπαρξιακά προβλήματα?


Κατσε τωρα γιατι χανουμε την μπαλλα λολ.

Ο αρσους ειπε οτι ο τυπος που λεει συνεχεια το ονομα μου εχει υπαρξιακα προβληματα!!!!!!!!!

----------


## keep_walking

> _Originally posted by arsus_
> Οταν κανεις μια συζητηση και μιλας με καποιον τετ α τετ και σου λεει το ονομα σου 80 φορες π.χ. νικο εκινο,νικο το αλλο κα ι πολυ λες νικο βγηκα κ νικο πηγα νε ρε νικολακι αλλα δε μαρεσε,εμενα θα με εκνευριζε,απλως εγραψα τι πιστευω ρε συ.Ουτε το υπαρξιακο ηταν για σενα,ουτε εριξα κακια σκοπιμη.
> 
> οπως λεσ κ εσυ Εκφραζω προσωπικες αποψεις χωρις να ειμαι ειδικος.



Μονο εκνευριστικο...με βγαζει απο τα ρουχα μου αλλα κρατιεμαι...επαρχιακη πολη μαλλον η δυναμη του κοτσομπολιου και της ηλιθιοτητας.

----------


## keep_walking

Τεσπα την επομενη φορα που θα γινει...θα ρωτησω ευθεως...οταν μιλας με αλλους σε καθε προταση βαζεις το ονομα τους?

Να δω την φατσα τους λολ.

----------


## keep_walking

> Οντως η επαρχια εχει πολυ κουτσομπολιστικη νοοτροπια και στο τελος αποκτεις προβληματα χωρις λογο απο το πουθενα (καλη ωρα εγω).



Ελα ντε θα πει ο αλλος σιγα το προβλημα...ναι οντως περιεργο και ειναι \"σιγα το προβλημα\" αλλα η επαναληψη σου δημιουργει τελικα προβλημα λολ...τεσπα αρκει να μην χαλαει η διαθεση μας :Smile: 

ΘΑ βγαλουμε και αμυνες...καποτε.

----------


## whitecandle

Και η Αθήνα έχει κουτσομπολιό παιδιά. Και μη σας πω ότι στην επαρχία δεν έχει τόσο. Και στην Αθήνα άμα πεθάνει ο διπλανός δεν ενδιαφέρει κανέναν ενώ επαρχία δεν είναι έτσι. Μετράει πιο πολύ η ανθρώπινη προσωπικότητα. Βέβαια το κουτσομπολιό είναι αρνητικό και στις δύο περιπτώσεις.

----------


## keep_walking

> Και η Αθήνα έχει κουτσομπολιό παιδιά. Και μη σας πω ότι στην επαρχία δεν έχει τόσο. Και στην Αθήνα άμα πεθάνει ο διπλανός δεν ενδιαφέρει κανέναν ενώ επαρχία δεν είναι έτσι. Μετράει πιο πολύ η ανθρώπινη προσωπικότητα. Βέβαια το κουτσομπολιό είναι αρνητικό και στις δύο περιπτώσεις.


Ναι λοιπον αν πεθανω μπορουν να μου φερουν λελουδια...πολλα , κατσε να δουμε τι κανουμε οσο ειμαστε ζωντανοι λολ.

----------


## whitecandle

Χαχα εντάξει ρε keep όχι μόνο αν πεθάνεις. Λένε και μια καλημέρα και άλλα. Πάντως μιας και το ανέφερες, δεν πιστεύεις ότι ο κόσμος είναι κακός αφού στιγματίζει τις ψυχικές ασθένειες και ιδιαίτερα τις βαριές;

----------


## keep_walking

> Χαχα εντάξει ρε keep όχι μόνο αν πεθάνεις. Λένε και μια καλημέρα και άλλα. Πάντως μιας και το ανέφερες, δεν πιστεύεις ότι ο κόσμος είναι κακός αφού στιγματίζει τις ψυχικές ασθένειες και ιδιαίτερα τις βαριές;


Να σου πω λαιτ...ειναι και θεμα παιδειας.

Πες εγω πχ. αν δεν αντιμετωπιζα ποτε προβλημα και συναντουσα εναν τυπο με ψυχολογικα προβληματα ( που δεν θα το καταλαβαινα αλλα θα μου το ειχαν σφυριξει αλλοι... ολοκληρο κους-κους) τοτε θα ημουν προκατειλημμενος και δεν θα ημουν νορμαλ στην συμπεριφορα μου απεναντι του...νομιζω.

Ας παρουμε ενα αλλο παραδειγμα...εχεις δοκιμασει να μιλησεις με...κουφο? Προφανως ολοι οι ανθρωποι αισθανονται αμηχανα και πεφτουν στις ιδιες παρατυπιες που ο κουφος εχει συνηθισει και εχει βγαλει αντισωματα.

Πχ μπορει να του φερονται καπως σαν να μην ειναι αρκετα εξυπνος κλπ κλπ.

Σε λα βι ...αλλο η λογικη αλλο το συναισθημα , στενοχωριεσαι αλλα προχωρας , απλως ηταν ενα μικρο πραγματακι που με ενοχλουσε , ισως τωρα να το ξορκισα , αλλα ναι η δυναμη του κοτσομπολιου τεραστια.

----------


## whitecandle

Εγώ δεν θεωρώ ότι είναι θέμα παιδείας απλά καθαρά χαρακτήρα. Τεσπα

----------


## keep_walking

Τωρα που το καλοσκεφτομαι , ειναι ηλιθιο να λες το ονομα του αλλου σε καθε προταση δυο τρεις φορες , δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην καταλαβαινεις οτι το κανεις...τεσπα δεν θα λυσω εγω την βλακεια του κοσμου , αρκετα κολλησαμε με αυτο :Smile:

----------


## devakiance

Παιδιά, εγώ δεν είπα να το λες συνέχεια, αλλά να το θυμάσαι όταν χρειάζεται. Εννοείται πως είναι ηλίθιο να το λες συνέχεια.

----------


## keep_walking

> Παιδιά, εγώ δεν είπα να το λες συνέχεια, αλλά να το θυμάσαι όταν χρειάζεται. Εννοείται πως είναι ηλίθιο να το λες συνέχεια.


Γιεπ συμφωνω.

----------


## whitecandle

> [
> Να σου πω λαιτ...ειναι και θεμα παιδειας.
> 
> Πες εγω πχ. αν δεν αντιμετωπιζα ποτε προβλημα και συναντουσα εναν τυπο με ψυχολογικα προβληματα ( που δεν θα το καταλαβαινα αλλα θα μου το ειχαν σφυριξει αλλοι... ολοκληρο κους-κους) τοτε θα ημουν προκατειλημμενος και δεν θα ημουν νορμαλ στην συμπεριφορα μου απεναντι του...νομιζω.
> 
> Ας παρουμε ενα αλλο παραδειγμα...εχεις δοκιμασει να μιλησεις με...κουφο? Προφανως ολοι οι ανθρωποι αισθανονται αμηχανα και πεφτουν στις ιδιες παρατυπιες που ο κουφος εχει συνηθισει και εχει βγαλει αντισωματα.
> 
> Πχ μπορει να του φερονται καπως σαν να μην ειναι αρκετα εξυπνος κλπ κλπ.
> 
> Σε λα βι ...αλλο η λογικη αλλο το συναισθημα , στενοχωριεσαι αλλα προχωρας , απλως ηταν ενα μικρο πραγματακι που με ενοχλουσε , ισως τωρα να το ξορκισα , αλλα ναι η δυναμη του κοτσομπολιου τεραστια.


Keep, αν εσύ ο ίδιος ήσουν ρατσιστής σε περίπτωση που δεν είχες πρόβλημα, πως περιμένεις από τους άλλους να μην είναι ρατσιστές; Εγώ πάντως όταν ήμουν μικρή και άκουγα για σχιζοφρενείς, τους λυπόμουνα.

----------


## keep_walking

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Να σου πω λαιτ...ειναι και θεμα παιδειας.
> 
> Πες εγω πχ. αν δεν αντιμετωπιζα ποτε προβλημα και συναντουσα εναν τυπο με ψυχολογικα προβληματα ( που δεν θα το καταλαβαινα αλλα θα μου το ειχαν σφυριξει αλλοι... ολοκληρο κους-κους) τοτε θα ημουν προκατειλημμενος και δεν θα ημουν νορμαλ στην συμπεριφορα μου απεναντι του...νομιζω.
> ...



Σιγα μην βγω με το καπελλο...λολ.
Το μονο που ζηταω ειναι ισες ευκαιριες και αξιοπρεπεια...τεσπα.

Εσυ πως εγινες τοσο σκληρη και εχεις βγαλει την πλειοψηφια κακους?

----------


## Paolo_1

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> Και η Αθήνα έχει κουτσομπολιό παιδιά. Και μη σας πω ότι στην επαρχία δεν έχει τόσο. Και στην Αθήνα άμα πεθάνει ο διπλανός δεν ενδιαφέρει κανέναν ενώ επαρχία δεν είναι έτσι. Μετράει πιο πολύ η ανθρώπινη προσωπικότητα. Βέβαια το κουτσομπολιό είναι αρνητικό και στις δύο περιπτώσεις.


Μάλλον δεν έχεις ζήσει επαρχία εσύ.Ζει και βασιλεύει το κουτσομπολιό εκεί και μη συγκρίνεις με μεγάλη πόλη.Εκεί όλοι ξέρουν τα πάντα για τους πάντες.Συμφωνώ στο ότι αν πεθάνει κάποιος στην Αθήνα δεν θα νοιαστεί κανεις,αλλά είναι υποκριτικό να λέμε ότι εμεις θα νοιαστούμε.Προσωπικά αν δεν είναι κάποιος κοντινός μου άνθρωπος κι εμένα δε θα με νοιάξει.Όλοι κοιτάνε μόνο την πάρτη μας,ας το παραδεχτούμε επιτέλους.

----------


## keep_walking

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Και για να απαντησω στον εαυτο μου...οι αλλοι αν θελουν να εχουν ισες ευκαιριες με μενα...πρεπει να με κλεισουν σε κλουβι... χαχαχα:P

Ολα μελι-γαλα :Smile:

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> Σιγα μην βγω με το καπελλο...λολ.
> Το μονο που ζηταω ειναι ισες ευκαιριες και αξιοπρεπεια...τεσπα.
> 
> Εσυ πως εγινες τοσο σκληρη και εχεις βγαλει την πλειοψηφια κακους?


Δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς σιγά μην βγεις με το καπέλο. Αλλά πως ζητάς ίσες ευκαιρίες και αξιοπρέπεια, αν εσύ σε άλλη φάση δεν θα μπορούσες να τα δώσεις αυτά ρωτάω. Δεν νομίζω ότι εγώ είμαι σκληροί, οι άλλοι είναι σκληροί απέναντί μου. Σε όποιο site και αν γράφομαι μου επιτίθονται.

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by Paolo_1_


Μάλλον δεν έχεις ζήσει επαρχία εσύ.Ζει και βασιλεύει το κουτσομπολιό εκεί και μη συγκρίνεις με μεγάλη πόλη.Εκεί όλοι ξέρουν τα πάντα για τους πάντες.Συμφωνώ στο ότι αν πεθάνει κάποιος στην Αθήνα δεν θα νοιαστεί κανεις,αλλά είναι υποκριτικό να λέμε ότι εμεις θα νοιαστούμε.Προσωπικά αν δεν είναι κάποιος κοντινός μου άνθρωπος κι εμένα δε θα με νοιάξει.Όλοι κοιτάνε μόνο την πάρτη μας,ας το παραδεχτούμε επιτέλους. [/quote]
Όταν λέω στην Αθήνα δεν έχει τόσο εννοώ όσο στην επαρχία. Άσε με να ξέρω καλύτερα. Και έτσι όπως το λες να είναι να μην έχω ζήσει επαρχία και να \'χω ζήσει Αθήνα, πάλι κάτι ξέρω. Όσο για το δεύτερο παρτ, λέω άμα τύχει δίπλα σου και πεθάνει κάποιος σίγουρα θα σε πειράξει αν είσαι από επαρχία. Είχε τύχει σε μια φίλη μου να έχει γυρίσει ενός η γλώσσα άγνωστου στο τρένο στην Αθήνα και έβαλε τα κλάμματα. Όλοι οι άλλοι κοιτάγανε απαθείς.

----------


## sokin995

αισθάνομαι να με έχει πατήσει τρένο ..............δεν θέλω να πάρω άλλα λεξο αισθάνομαι ότι καίγεται το στήθος και η πλάτη μου ,έχω ταχυκαρδίες και τι μυαλό μου τρέχει με 36000 στροφές .θα πηδηχτώ από το παράθυρο σε λίγο (ευτυχώς μένω σε υπόγειο)

----------


## whitecandle

Τι έπαθες καλέ γιατί;

----------


## wakeup

sokin ti exeis???

----------


## sokin995

για και πάλι ..... δεν έχω διάθεση για τίποτε ,δεν με ενδιαφέρει τίποτε 
όσο σκέφτομαι ότι δεν θα δω τα παιδιά μου τρελαίνομαι,σίγουρα θα με ρωτήσετε γιατί δεν θα τα δω ξανά ,
Χώρισα με την γυναίκα μου ,είμαι άνεργος και ανίκανος να δουλέψω για πολλούς λόγους ,δεν έχω ούτε χρήματα παρά μόνο χρέη ,ούτε φίλους ,γενικώς δεν έχω που να πάω ,είμαι μόνος , και θέλω να φύγω γιατί δεν θέλω τα παιδιά μου να βλέπουν την κατρακύλα μου ,είμαι εμπόδιο στην οικογένεια ,άχρηστος και δεν το λέω έτσι χωρίς λόγο το δείχνει σχεδόν καθημερινά η γυναίκα μου ,που φυσικά αν την ρωτούσε κανείς για αυτά να είστε σίγουρη η δικαιολογία είναι πάντα στο τσεπάκι της 
ξοδέψαμε 1000€ σχεδόν για την μεγάλη μας την κόρη πηγαίνοντας σε ιδρύματά φροντίζοντας όμως φυσικά απο πλευρά μας να κάνουμε αρκετά πράγματα ακριβώς το αντίθετο απο ότι μας συμβούλεψαν 
και πολλά άλλα που αν ξεκινήσω να γράφω δεν θα τελειώσω ούτε σε ένα μήνα 
κουράστηκα ,δεν μπορώ να υποστηρίξω άλλο την οικογένεια 
προσπαθώ εδω και 5 χρόνια να την πείσω να δει και να ανοιχτή σε κάποιον ψυχολόγο και φυσικά ισχυρίζεται ότι δεν το χρειάζεται ,
και κατά την άποψη μου αν κάποιος δεν θέλει ,δεν θέλει .-
στον ψυχολόγο ή στον ψυχίατρο μπορείς να τον κοροϊδέψεις ,να τον παραμυθιάζει κάποιος πολύ άνετα ,και να τον πας όπου θέλεις εσύ ,εκτός φυσικά αν έχω μόνο αυτήν την ικανότητα μόνο εγώ που δεν νομίζω

είμαι σε μία μόνιμη κατάσταση αναμονής ,με έναν μόνιμο κόμπο στο στομάχι , άυπνος (3-4) ώρες ύπνο κάθε μέρα απο τον Ιούνιο και ορισμένες φορές και καθόλου ,η καρδιά μου είναι σχεδόν σε μόνιμη ταχυκαρδία 
βαρέθηκα τον καθημερινό πόνο στην πλάτη μου ο οποίος και ψυχολογικά με ρίχνει αλλά και σωματικά 
βαρέθηκα να έχω το μυαλό μου σε αυτήν και να ζω σε μία κατάσταση παράνοιας ,και να προσπαθώ να την αλλάξω 
βαρέθηκα να ακούω έχεις δίκιο αλλά ..............
αισθάνομαι ότι έδωσα τα πάντα για να καλυτερέψουν τα πράγματα και το μόνο που κατάφερα είναι να τα καταστρέψω όλα .
και όλα αυτά γιατί δεν την κεράτωσα ναι ρε παιδιά δεν την κεράτωσα 
γιατί αν το έκανα όλα θα ήταν μια χαρά 
ναι έπρεπε να είμαι απών απο το σπίτι ,να μην προσφέρω να τριγυρνώ με φίλες και φίλους αντί να κάθομαι σπίτι να την βοηθάω
είναι να τρελαίνεσαι από την μία να σου λέει ξέρεις μην δουλεύεις τόσο πολύ έχω χρήματα και εγω να \"βουλιάζω\" την επιχείρηση μου και τώρα να γυρνάει και να μου λέει -εγώ δεν σου είπα ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο - αυτό σαν παράδειγμα γιατί υπάρχουν πολλά τέτοια 
πάντα την ίδια απάντηση να σου στείλει το ¨μπαλάκι\" εσύ το έκανες εσύ το έχεις 
τα Χριστούγεννα μόλις 20 ημέρες από την απόπειρα αυτοκτονίας μου έρχεται και μου λέει κλαίγοντας \"ξέρεις σε αγαπώ πάρα πολύ αλλά δεν μπορώ να σε δω ερωτικά ,αλλά θέλω να είμαστε μαζί \"
και εγώ να πρέπει να λειτουργώ κανονικά σαν να μην τρέχει τίποτε 
(42000 στροφές το λεπτό )

μάγκες το μεγαλύτερο λάθος που μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος στον γάμο του είναι να μην κερατώσει την γυναίκα του 
να παρατήσει τους φίλους του και της συνήθειες του 
άντε και.....

----------


## devakiance

Sokin περνάς μία πολύ δυσκολη φάση και πιστεύω πως όλοι μας εδώ μπορούμε να σου συμπαρασταθούμε. Εγώ πιστεύω πως όλα άρχισαν απ\' το γεγονός ότι δεν ταιριάζεται με την γυναίκα σου ή κάνω λάθος; Ανεχόσουν συνεχώς μία κατάσταση αρνητική και μπορεί και ανώμαλη. Περίμενες μία ανταπόκριση απ\' τη γυναίκα σου αλλά τίποτα. Περίμενες να σε ακούσει, να σε καταλάβει αλλά αυτό δεν συνέβη ποτέ. Πιστεύω σίγουρα πως πρέπει να πάρεις απόφαση πως δεν ταιριάζετε με την γυναίκα σου και να την ξεχάσεις(εννοώ με τον καιρό όχι αμέσως). Καλό θα ήταν κιόλας να βρεις μία καινούργια. Άρχισε κάποιες δραστηριότητες και βρες από εκεί φίλους, μπορείς να γνωρίσεις κι άτομα απ \'το forum. Προσπάθησε με κάθε τρόπο να φτιάξεις την ψυχολογία σου και να βρεις δουλειά. Επίσης καλό θα ήταν να πας σε κάποιον ειδικό(αν δεν πηγαίνεις). Επίσης, ξέρω ένα βιβλίο του Νταιηλ Κάρνετζυ που λέγεται έξω η στεναχώρια. Εκεί υπάρχουν πολλά περιστατικά γραμμένα σαν το δικό σου. Είναι άνθρωποι που είχαν πόνους, δεν κοιμόντουσαν, είχαν τρομερό άγχος, τρομερή στεναχώρια κ.τ.λ. Και μέσα στο βιβλίο λέει πως ο καθένας το ξεπέρασε. Αν δεν έχεις όρεξη η λεφτά για να αγοράσεις το βιβλίο μπορώ να σου παραθέσω τις τεχνικές του:
1: Μη σκέφτεσαι ούτε το παρελθόν αλλά ούτε το μέλλον. Να είσαι συγκεντρωμένος στο σήμερα.
2:Πραγματοποίησε μία δουλειά κάθε φορά, όχι πολλές μαζί. 
3:Ανέλυσε την κατάσταση που είσαι σκεπτόμενος ποιο είναι το χειρότερο που μπορεί να συμβεί. Αποδέξου το χειρότερο. Προσπάθησε όσο περισσότερο μπορείς να βελτιώσεις το χειρότερο. 
4:Εφάρμοσε τα εξής τέσσερα στάδια:
α)Τι είναι αυτό που με στεναχωρεί;
β)Τι μπορώ να κάνω πάνω σε αυτό;
γ)Αποφάσισε τι πρέπει να κάνεις
δ)Άρχισε αμέσως να εκτελείς αυτή την απόφαση
5:Καταπολέμησε τη στεναχώρια σου με εργασία οποιαδήποτε μορφής. 
6:Μην ερεθίζεσαι από μικροπράγματα. Η ζωή είναι πολύ σύντομη. 
7:Συνεργάσου με το αναπόφευκτο 
8:Ένας τρόπος για να καταπολεμήσουμε τη στεναχώρια μας είναι να βρούμε τη χρυσή τομή. Πόσο αξίζει το κάθε πράγμα που βαραίνει τη ζωή μας. 
9:Ξέχασε το παρελθόν. Μην πριονίζεις τα πριονίδια. 
10:Σκέφτείτε κι ενεργείστε χαρούμενα κι έτσι θα είστε χαρούμενοι 
11:Ποτέ μην εξισώνεσαι με τους εχθρούς σου γιατί αν το κάνεις θα πληγωθείς περισσότερο απ\' ότι εκείνοι. Μη χάνεις ούτε λεπτό της ώρας συλλογιζόμενος ανθρώπους που δεν μας αρέσουν(αυτό πάει για τη γυναίκα σου)
12:Μην στεναχωριέσαι για την αχαριστία (στην προκειμένη περίπτωση της γυναίκας σου). Να την περιμένεις γιατί είναι μία πολύ συνηθισμένη ανθρώπινη ιδιότητα. Δώσε χωρίς να περιμένεις απολαβές. 
13:Μέτρησε τα αγαθά σου κι όχι τα βασανά σου. Στο μυαλό σου έχεις ένα σωρό δυνατότητες. Εκμεταλεύσου τες για να βρεις πραγματικούς θησαυρούς εκεί. 
14:Φτιάξε πράγματα απ\' οτιδήποτε έχεις. Όταν η μοίρα μας δώσει ένα πικρολέμονο ας δοκιμάσουμε να φτιάξουμε από αυτό μία λεμονάδα. 
15:Προσπάθησε να ξεχάσεις τη δυστυχία σου προσπαθώντας να δημιουργήσεις λίγη ευτυχία για τους άλλους. Όταν είσαι καλός με τους άλλους είσαι και καλός με τον εαυτό σου. 
16:Η πίστη μπορεί να σου μειώσει τη στεναχώρια. Πίστευε στο θεό και στον εαυτό σου και οι καλύτερες μέρες θα έρθουν. 
17:Αν σε επικρίνουν άδικα κάνε το καλύτερο που μπορείς και μετά άνοιξε την παλιά ομπρέλλα κι άφησε τη βροχή των επικρίσεων να τρέξει πάνω σου. 
18:Ξεκουράσου αρκετά. 
19:Θυμήσου ότι κανένας δεν πέθανε από έλλειψη ύπνου. Είναι η στεναχώρια για την αϋπνία που δημιουργεί τις περισσότερες αρρώστιες.

----------


## sokin995

Σε ευχαριστώ αλλά αυτή την στιγμή για μένα τα πράγματα είναι πάρα πολύ πολύπλοκα
1) έχω μόνο ένα απολυτήριο γυμνασίου 
2) τα χρέη μου ανέρχονται σε 20.000 € και περισσότερα ίσως
3) με ταλαιπωρεί εδώ και χρόνια ένας πόνος στην πλάτη και με την οποιαδήποτε σωματική κούραση ή κρύο/υγρασία με τσακίζει 
4) το αριστερό μου μάτι βλέπει κατά 25% που σημαίνει δεν μπορώ να πάρω επαγγελματικό δίπλωμα
5) κάνω με μεγάλη δυσκολία φιλίες / πελάτες ως πωλητής
6) είμαι μάλλον δυσλεκτικός και αυτό το ανακάλυψα τώρα με αφορμή της κόρης μου 
7) δύο φορές στην ζωή μου ξεπέρασα οικονομική καταστροφή στην εταιρία που είχα και πίστεψέ με δεν έχω το κουράγιο να ξεκινήσω αυτή την στιγμή τίποτε 
να είμαι ειλικρινής το μόνο που σκέφτομαι από χθες είναι ότι έχω μια πιστωτική κάρτα με όριο 10.000€ και ένα δάνειο ανοικτό 5.000€ να τα μαζέψω και να φύγω οπουδήποτε στον κόσμο και όταν με το καλό εξαντληθούν να καταλήξω στην Γερμανία μιας και έχω την υπηκοότητά και να είμαι \"άστεγος \" εκεί άσχετα αν δεν τους γουστάρω καθόλου 
τουλάχιστον το κράτος σου παρέχει στέγη και τροφή 
η μοναδικές στιγμές που σκέφτομαι διαφορετικά είναι για τα παιδιά μου και μόνο και εκεί είναι που πικραίνομαι
αλλά είναι προτιμότερο να μην με ξαναδούν παρά να με βλέπουν να μαραζώνω και να αργοπεθαίνω

γιατί αυτό κάνω αργοπεθαίνω και είναι οδυνηρό για μένα δεν αντέχω άλλο 
να αυτοκτονήσω όχι δεν μπορώ να το κάνω.-

----------


## katerinaex

Η δικιά μου \"συμβουλή\";

Κάνε κάτι απλό.. Βγες έξω, κάνε μια βόλτα, πήγαινε σε ένα παρκάκι κ παρατήρησε τους ανθρώπους. Δες τα ζευγαράκια να μιλάνε κ να αγκαλιάζονται. Δες τα παιδιά να τρέχουν χαρούμενα κ τους γονείς να τα προσέχουν εξομολογώντας παράλληλα ο ένας στον άλλον τις ανησυχίες, τους φόβους κ τα \"κατορθώματα\" των παιδιών τους. Δες τους εφήβους που παίζουν μπάλα πώς προσπαθούν μάταια να δείξουν μεγάλοι, ώριμοι, ενήλικες, άντρες. Δες τις γάτες κ τους σκύλους. Νιώσε τι είναι η ζωή. Γίνε παρατηρητής των άλλων για να μπορέσεις να νιώσεις το δέος για τη ζωή κ να εκτιμήσεις τη δικιά σου βόλτα με τους φίλους σου, τις δικιές σας κουβέντες, τα δικά σας όνειρα κ σχέδια.

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα, έστω κ λιγάκι!

----------


## katerinaex

Βασικά λάθος καταχώρηση.. σε άλλο πήγαινε.. κ δεν ξέρω πώς να κάνω delete..  :Frown:

----------


## Mind_the_gap

Εδώ μοναξιά. Στοπ. Πολλή ή πολύ μοναξιά. Στοπ. Πλούσια μοναξιά. Στοπ. Μα, που πήγαν όλοι;!

----------


## Jason

Yπαρχει η συνειδητη μοναξια οπου καποιος για διαφορους λογους επιλεγει να απομονωθει απο προσωπα,χωρους,καταστασεις γιατι με αυτο τον τροπο θεωρει οτι θα νιωσει καλυτερα για καποια πραγματα κ για καποιο διαστημα και μετα μπορει να επανελθει.


Υπαρχει κ η μοναξια της εγκαταλειψης απο τον περιγυρο,το κοντινο η λιγοτερο κοντινο περιβαλον που ειναι κ ο χειροτερος απο καθε αποψη,οπου καποιος αισθανεται πως οι φιλοι του ,οι γνωστοι του κ λοιποι τον αντιμετωπιζουν πλεον καπως,του δινουν ολο κ λιγοτερη σημασια κ στο τελος τον ξεχνουν,εξαφανιζονται.Ετσι το ατομο αυτο αρχιζει να νιωθει οτι για ολη αυτη την καταληξη το προβλημα ειναι αυτος,οτι αυτος εκανε κατι η δεν εκανε κατι κ εμεινε μονος του,αυτο εχει μαλλον σαν αποτελεσμα να κλειστει στον εαυτο του σε τετοιο βαθμο που να μην θελει να εχει καμια κοινωνικη επαφη,να τα εχει με τον εαυτο του,να επιδιωκει την απομονωση γιατι ετσι θα νιωσει υποθετικα καλυτερα,αλλα σαν αποτελεσμα πολυ χειροτερα.

----------


## brivir23

Καλησπερα.Αν μπορει καποιος να μου στειλει σε μηνυμα πληροφοριες για καποιον ψυχολογο ή ψυχιατρο στη Θεσσαλονικη για ψυχαλαλυτικου τυπου ψυχοθεραπεια,για καταθλιψη.Θελω να αρχισω αλλα δεν ξερω σε ποιον και τι θα συναντησω.Αν καποιος συμβουλευεται καποιον ειδικο,και ειναι ικανοποιημενος,παρακληση να μου στειλει το όνομά του.

----------


## Paolo_1

> Yπαρχει η συνειδητη μοναξια οπου καποιος για διαφορους λογους επιλεγει να απομονωθει απο προσωπα,χωρους,καταστασεις γιατι με αυτο τον τροπο θεωρει οτι θα νιωσει καλυτερα για καποια πραγματα κ για καποιο διαστημα και μετα μπορει να επανελθει.
> 
> 
> Υπαρχει κ η μοναξια της εγκαταλειψης απο τον περιγυρο,το κοντινο η λιγοτερο κοντινο περιβαλον που ειναι κ ο χειροτερος απο καθε αποψη,οπου καποιος αισθανεται πως οι φιλοι του ,οι γνωστοι του κ λοιποι τον αντιμετωπιζουν πλεον καπως,του δινουν ολο κ λιγοτερη σημασια κ στο τελος τον ξεχνουν,εξαφανιζονται.Ετσι το ατομο αυτο αρχιζει να νιωθει οτι για ολη αυτη την καταληξη το προβλημα ειναι αυτος,οτι αυτος εκανε κατι η δεν εκανε κατι κ εμεινε μονος του,αυτο εχει μαλλον σαν αποτελεσμα να κλειστει στον εαυτο του σε τετοιο βαθμο που να μην θελει να εχει καμια κοινωνικη επαφη,να τα εχει με τον εαυτο του,να επιδιωκει την απομονωση γιατι ετσι θα νιωσει υποθετικα καλυτερα,αλλα σαν αποτελεσμα πολυ χειροτερα.


Συμφωνώ απολύτως και συμπληρώνω ότι για αγόρι ή άνδρα είναι πολύ χειρότερα αν απομονωθεί γιατί μετά ο περίγυρός του δεν τον ξαναδέχεται και πρέπει ν'αλλάξει τόπο διαμονής.Εκτός αν σταθεί τυχερός και βρει μια γυναίκα να τον σώσει από την μοναξιά και τις αυτοκαταστροφικές τάσεις που φέρνει αυτή.

----------


## Jason

Ξερεις κατι,απο ενα σημειο κ μετα ειχα βαρεθει να πρεπει να κανω παντα εγω την κινηση για να διατηρησω την οποια επαφη,δηλαδη δεν γινεται παντα να τρεχεις πισω απο τους αλλους οταν αυτοι δεν δειχνουν κανενα ενδιαφερον για σενα,δηλαδη παντα εσυ να παιρνεις τηλεφωνο κ αυτοι να προσποιουνται για να σε αποφυγουν,παντα να αναγκαζεσαι εσυ να λες "που θα πατε,α εκει,ρε σεις να ερθω κ εγω μαζι σας"?,και τα σχετικα,ε καποια στιγμη λες ως εδω,ας μεινω κ τελειως μονος.

----------


## Jason

Ποσο δυσκολo ειναι αυτο το διαστημα οπου ολοι πηγαινουν τις διακοπες τους,με φιλους,με το συντροφο τους,διασκεδαζουν,χαιροντα ι το καλοκαιρι,και εγω δεν μπορω να κανω ουτε αυτα τα απλα πραγματακια.

Οσο και να εχεις αποδεχτει οτι θα εισαι μονος σου,δεν παυει αυτο να σου καθεται στο λαιμο καποιες φορες και να δημιουργει διαφορα συναισθηματα απογοητευσης,το οτι θα εφτανα καποτε σε ενα σημειο να ειμαι παντελως μονος μου σε αυτο τον κοσμο και να μην μπορω να χαρω ουτε στιγμη,να μην εχω την ευκαιρια να κανω ουτε καν απλα πραγματα οπως να πας καποιες μερες καπου με φιλους,με γνωστους,να κανεις χαβαλε,να ξεφυγεις λιγο απο την μιζερη πραγματικοτητα σου,η καθημερινοτητα σου να ειναι παντελως ανυπαρκτη και προβλεψιμη,δεν πιστευα οτι θα επεφτα σε τετοιο επιπεδο.Ειναι ανυποφορο καποιες στιγμες.

----------


## IRENEMARINA

Κι εγώ νιώθω πολλή μοναξιά και απελπισία.... είναι φαινόμενο της εποχής μου φαίνεται.... και δεν ξέρω και τι να κάνω για να αλλάξει η κατάσταση...

----------


## ΝεοΞεκινημα

Μηπως εχετε φθασει σε μια ηλικια που ολοι εχουν προχωρησει με γαμους και παιδια και απλα δεν εχουν χρονο για εσας;;

----------


## ioannis2

κάπου υπάρχει για τον καθένα η κατάλληλη παρέα, πρέπει να ψάξει, υπάρχει. όλοι έχουμε περάσει περιόδους στη ζωή μας που πνιγόμασταν στη μοναξιά. δυστυχώς η διαφορετικότητα στο χαρακτήρα αυτά έχει, τη μη αποδοχή και τη μοναξιά.

----------


## ioannis2

είναι από τα χειρότερα αισθήματα φίλε μου και είναι δυστυχώς αποτέλεσμα της δυσκολίας που έχουμε στο να γίνουμε αποδεκτοί και να δημιουργήσουμε φιλία με τους άλλους. Δυστυχώς φτάνουμε μέχρι το σημείο της γνωριμίας που δεν εξελίσσεται σε φιλία. Η δυσκολία αυτή κάνει την εμφάνιση της από την παιδική ηλικία. Είναι απαίσιο να νοιώθεις ότι δεν έχεις άτομα δίπλα σου. Και αυτό το καταλαβαίνεις όταν οι φίλοι παντρεύονται, όταν τα αδέρφια παντρεύονται και φεύγουν απ το σπίτι, και έτσι χάνεις αυτούς που χες δίπλα σου και μένεις στη μοναξιά. 
εσείς πως το αντιμετωπίζετε?

----------


## Jason

Κοιταξε,εγω προσωπικα, δεν εχω καταφερει να το αντιμετωπισω ακομα με καποιο τροπο,απλα καποιες φορες προσπαθω να ξεχνιεμαι ενω αλλες φορες δεν παλευεται,ουτως η αλλως στην περιπτωση των φιλων απο παντα ημουν αν θελεις ατυχος,απο μικρος ποτε δεν μου εκατσε να εχω 3,4,5 ατομα που να ειμαστε συνεχεια μαζι και να κανουμε πραγματα μαζι,αυτο που λεμε καμια φορα ο κολλητος μου η η κολλητη μου κλπ,τις περισσοτερες φορες ημουν για τους αλλους μια επιφανειακη φιλια,της στιγμης, να συμπληρωνω την παρεα,να μιλαω αλλα κανεις να μην δινει σημασια ας πουμε λες κ δεν ημουν εκει μαζι τους.

Οταν εισαι σημαντικος για τους αλλους,ακομα κ αν χασεις για καποιο διαστημα επαφες μαζι τους για Χ Ψ λογους,αργα η γρηγορα παλι θα υπαρξει αυτη η επανενωση,παλι θα ξανασυναντηθεις με αυτα τα ατομα,παλι θα ξανακανεις παρεα,οταν ομως σε θεωρουν ασημαντο,οτι δεν τους κανεις,μην περιμενεις απο κανεναν να σε θυμηθει.

----------


## athinaelgo

δεν εισαι μονος και το ξερεις εσυ αισθανεσαι ετσι προφανως για καποιο λογο...

----------


## Paolo_1

> Ποσο δυσκολo ειναι αυτο το διαστημα οπου ολοι πηγαινουν τις διακοπες τους,με φιλους,με το συντροφο τους,διασκεδαζουν,χαιροντα ι το καλοκαιρι,και εγω δεν μπορω να κανω ουτε αυτα τα απλα πραγματακια.
> 
> Οσο και να εχεις αποδεχτει οτι θα εισαι μονος σου,δεν παυει αυτο να σου καθεται στο λαιμο καποιες φορες και να δημιουργει διαφορα συναισθηματα απογοητευσης,το οτι θα εφτανα καποτε σε ενα σημειο να ειμαι παντελως μονος μου σε αυτο τον κοσμο και να μην μπορω να χαρω ουτε στιγμη,να μην εχω την ευκαιρια να κανω ουτε καν απλα πραγματα οπως να πας καποιες μερες καπου με φιλους,με γνωστους,να κανεις χαβαλε,να ξεφυγεις λιγο απο την μιζερη πραγματικοτητα σου,η καθημερινοτητα σου να ειναι παντελως ανυπαρκτη και προβλεψιμη,δεν πιστευα οτι θα επεφτα σε τετοιο επιπεδο.Ειναι ανυποφορο καποιες στιγμες.


Και ιδίως αν είσαι και άντρας που βρέθηκε σε τέτοια κατάσταση είναι πολύ χειρότερα.Γιατί τουλάχιστον η γυναίκα ακόμα και αν ξεμείνει από φίλες μπορεί να γνωρίζει εύκολα άντρες και να καλύπτει τη μοναξιά της.Ο άντρας αν μείνει μόνος ή προσπαθεί να ζήσει με τη μοναξιά του ή αυτοκτονεί.

----------


## giorgos panou

Δυσρυχως δεν εισαι ο μονος που νιωθει μονος του!

Και το πιο τρωμερο ειναι να το νιωθεις αυτο ενω εχεις ανθρωπους γυρο , δλδη ενω δεν εισαι φενομενικα μονος!

----------


## tzina

> Και ιδίως αν είσαι και άντρας που βρέθηκε σε τέτοια κατάσταση είναι πολύ χειρότερα.Γιατί τουλάχιστον η γυναίκα ακόμα και αν ξεμείνει από φίλες μπορεί να γνωρίζει εύκολα άντρες και να καλύπτει τη μοναξιά της.Ο άντρας αν μείνει μόνος ή προσπαθεί να ζήσει με τη μοναξιά του ή αυτοκτονεί.


Αυτό που περιγράφεις δεν έχει καμία λογική ούτε και βάση!! Και τι είναι για σένα μοναξιά?? Και γιατί αυτός ο διαχωρισμός των φύλλων?? 
Ο καθένας την αντιμετωπίζει ανάλογα. Όσο για το τελευταίο δεν θα ήθελα να σου πω πόσο κουτό μου ακούγεται!!

----------


## elen d

> απο μικρος ποτε δεν μου εκατσε να εχω 3,4,5 ατομα που να ειμαστε συνεχεια μαζι και να κανουμε πραγματα μαζι,αυτο που λεμε καμια φορα ο κολλητος μου η η κολλητη μου κλπ,τις περισσοτερες φορες ημουν για τους αλλους μια επιφανειακη φιλια,της στιγμης, να συμπληρωνω την παρεα,να μιλαω αλλα κανεις να μην δινει σημασια ας πουμε λες κ δεν ημουν εκει μαζι τους.


Δεν ειναι παντα οπως φαινεται, εγω απο μικρη ειχα πολλους φιλους συνεχεια, απο 4 μεχρι "τωρα" ειμαι με 4 ατομα, παντα λεγανε πως ειμαι η ψυχολογος της παρεας, η δυνατη της παρεας, η γελαστη, και διαφορα παντα κολλημενοι πανω μου, και γω απο τη μεριά μου συνεχεια τους βοηθουσα τους στηριζα, τους διασκεδαζα και πολλα [μην αναλυω πολυ τωρα δεν εχει σημασια], τωρα 11 μηνες αφου πεθανε και ο πατερας μου ως δια μαγειας εξαφανιστηκαν και φυσικα οταν εχουν αναγκη για το οτιδηποτε εμενα παιρνουν, στην κηδεια ουτε καν ηρθαν και τωρα στο χρονο εννοειται πως παλι όλοι εχουν κατι τοσο σημαντικο να κανουν. Αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι και πως ατομα σαν αυτα που περιγραφεις νομιζα οτι ημουν και γω, αλλα στα δυσκολα τελικα φαινεται η πραγματικοτητα αργα η γρηγορα σε αφηνουν μονο. Παντα ημουν ενα ατομο σαν και σενα απλα δεν το ειχα καταλαβει, ολοι κοιτανε την παρτη τους, προσπαθησε και συ και γω αυτο προσπαθω, οχι να γινω σαν και αυτους αλλα να μην με αγγιζουν πια να μην με πληγωνουν. Εισαι μονος αλλα δεν εισαι ο μονος..
Καλη τυχη

----------


## nansyan89

> Ποσο δυσκολo ειναι αυτο το διαστημα οπου ολοι πηγαινουν τις διακοπες τους,με φιλους,με το συντροφο τους,διασκεδαζουν,χαιροντα ι το καλοκαιρι,και εγω δεν μπορω να κανω ουτε αυτα τα απλα πραγματακια.
> 
> Οσο και να εχεις αποδεχτει οτι θα εισαι μονος σου,δεν παυει αυτο να σου καθεται στο λαιμο καποιες φορες και να δημιουργει διαφορα συναισθηματα απογοητευσης,το οτι θα εφτανα καποτε σε ενα σημειο να ειμαι παντελως μονος μου σε αυτο τον κοσμο και να μην μπορω να χαρω ουτε στιγμη,να μην εχω την ευκαιρια να κανω ουτε καν απλα πραγματα οπως να πας καποιες μερες καπου με φιλους,με γνωστους,να κανεις χαβαλε,να ξεφυγεις λιγο απο την μιζερη πραγματικοτητα σου,η καθημερινοτητα σου να ειναι παντελως ανυπαρκτη και προβλεψιμη,δεν πιστευα οτι θα επεφτα σε τετοιο επιπεδο.Ειναι ανυποφορο καποιες στιγμες.


Αστα.....γι αυτο σιχαθηκα το παλιο facebook. Εγω εχω κρισεις πανικου κι αυτος ειναι τεραστιος ανασταλτικος παραγοντας για μενα... Δεν ειμαι μονη μου, εχω αγορι,εχω φιλους αλλα δεν εχω τη δυναμη να κανω τιποτα απ ολα αυτα,απο φοβο οτι κατι θα παθω..Και δυστυχως πιεζω τον εαυτο μου να τα ξεπερασω ολα απο φοβο οτι θα μεινω μονη μου.... ΠΑντως κι εγω νιωθω τρομερα μονη που σε καποιες φασεις δεν παλευεται....!!

----------


## Jason

Δεν ξερω,εμενα ολα αυτα τα πραγματα με εχουν κανει να μισω τον εαυτο μου,τους γυρω μου,και γενικα να μπαινω σε μια διαδικασια αυτομαστιγωματος κατα καποιο τροπο πιστευοντας οτι η αιτια που εχω μεινει μονος μου προερχεται αποκλειστικα απο μενα,και ψαχνω σαν τον αφελη να βρω τι κανω λαθος η που ειναι το λαθος,ειναι ολοι οι υπολοιποι τοσο χαζοι που με εχουν απορριψει η αδιαφορουν παντελως για το ατομο μου χωρις να εχω κατι ενοχλητικο,σπαστικο,η οτιδηποτε τελοσπαντων που να τους απωθει?Τι να πω,καποιες φορες αισθανομαι πολυ περιεργα σε αυτο το θεμα,δεν βρισκω λογικη εξηγηση.

----------


## change

αχχ ποσο σε καταλαβαινω..και εγω κα8ε βραδυ νιω8ω απεραντη μοναξια..με το που βλεπω καποιον να μπαινει σε ενα φορουμ η στο fb νιω8ω μεγαλη χαρα και ανακουφηση..

γτ ομως νιω8εις εσυ μοναξια??με τους φιλους σου δεν βγαινεις συχνα??

----------


## Jason

> γτ ομως νιω8εις εσυ μοναξια??με τους φιλους σου δεν βγαινεις συχνα??


Πρωτα απο ολα δεν εχω φιλους,αυτους τους ελαχιστους που ειχα καποια χρονια πριν εξαφανιστηκαν...ετσι απλα,ειτε επειδη περασαν σε καποια σχολη με αποτελεσμα να φυγουν για 5-6-7 χρονια χωρις να δωσουν σημεια επαφης η υπαρξης,ειτε γιατι ηταν φιλοι του στυλ βγαινουμε μια φορα το 3μηνο-4μηνο ,επειδη θυμηθηκαμε οτι υπαρχεις κ εσυ κ ε ενταξει κριμα εισαι μωρε,αντε ελα κ συ μαζι μας.

Απο την αλλη δεν ειμαι ο τυπος ανθρωπου που θα καθεται να κυνηγαει τον εναν και τον αλλον απο πισω,θα σου πω μια φορα,δυο,αντε τρεις,αν αρχισει ο αλλος τις υπεκφυγες να σημερα δεν μπορω εχω κανονισει αυτο,ε να την αλλη βδομαδα ξερεις πνιγομαι στην δουλεια κ εχω κλεισει με την δικια μου εκει τα λεμε αλλη φορα,εκει το κοβω και δεν ξανασχολουμαι.Οποτε ως καταληξη απομονoσις.

----------


## change

μαλιστα..δουλευεις?για να κανεις φιλους στην δουλεια σου..με τι ασχολεισαι??

----------


## ioannis2

> Πρωτα απο ολα δεν εχω φιλους,αυτους τους ελαχιστους που ειχα καποια χρονια πριν εξαφανιστηκαν...ετσι απλα,ειτε επειδη περασαν σε καποια σχολη με αποτελεσμα να φυγουν για 5-6-7 χρονια χωρις να δωσουν σημεια επαφης η υπαρξης,ειτε γιατι ηταν φιλοι του στυλ βγαινουμε μια φορα το 3μηνο-4μηνο ,επειδη θυμηθηκαμε οτι υπαρχεις κ εσυ κ ε ενταξει κριμα εισαι μωρε,αντε ελα κ συ μαζι μας.
> 
> Απο την αλλη δεν ειμαι ο τυπος ανθρωπου που θα καθεται να κυνηγαει τον εναν και τον αλλον απο πισω,θα σου πω μια φορα,δυο,αντε τρεις,αν αρχισει ο αλλος τις υπεκφυγες να σημερα δεν μπορω εχω κανονισει αυτο,ε να την αλλη βδομαδα ξερεις πνιγομαι στην δουλεια κ εχω κλεισει με την δικια μου εκει τα λεμε αλλη φορα,εκει το κοβω και δεν ξανασχολουμαι.Οποτε ως καταληξη απομονoσις.


Το να βλέπεις κάποιον μια φορά κάθε 3-4 μήνες ή να τον παρακαλάς να σε κάνει παρέα δεν είναι φιλία, είναι απλά γνωρμία και κάτι πιο κάτω. Κι εσύ μην κάθεσαι και κολλάς σε ορισμένα άτομα ούτε να κάθεσαι μόνος και να κλαίς τη μοίρα σου.

Βγες έξω απ το σπίτι, πήγαινε σε χώρους όπου συχνάζουν άτομα με κοινά ενδιαφέροντα μ εσένα (δεν εννοώ να περιμένεις να κάνεις φιλίες στο γήπεδο ή σε συναυλίες, εκεί δεν κοινωνικοποιείσαι, απλά πας για το χόμπι και τίποτα παραπάνω!), ψάξε σε συγγενικούς σου κύκλους, στη γειτονιά, σε παλιούς συμμαθητές, κάνε τηλέφωνα σε παλιούς γνωστούς που κάποτε σε έκαναν παρέα, γενικά όπου σου περνάει εσένα απ το μυαλό. Σίγουρα υπάρχουν και για σενα κάποια έστω πολύ λίγα άτομα με τα οποία ταιριάζεις, τα οποία θα σε αποδεχτούν και θα βιώσεις μαζί τους τη χαρά της φιλίας και θα παιρνάς ωραία. Ψάξε! 

Απ την άλλη προσπάθησε να βελτιώσεις τον εαυτό σου, μην είσαι μίζερος, σκυθρωπος ή να περιμένεις τον άλλο να σου μηλίσει πρώτος, μην εμφανίζεσαι μελαγχολικός ή απαισιόδοξος άνθρωπος, άλλαξε τον τόνο στη φωνή, λέγε σοβαρές κουβέντες, μάθε να κινάς το ενδιαφέρον, κι όταν βλέπει θετική αντίκρυση παίρνε πρωτοβουλία για το μετά ώστε να εξελιχθεί σε φιλία, ντύσου ωραία και πρόσεξε γενικά την εμφάνιση σου, μάθε να εκπέμπεις δυναμισμό και αισιοδοξία. Αυτά τα λέω γενικά και χωρίς να ξέρω πως είσαι ακριβώς σα χαρακτήρας. 

Γιατί ξέρω φίλε μου πόσο άσχημο πράγμα είναι η μοναξιά, πόσο συνθλίβει τον άνθρωπο και τον κάνει κουρέλι εκεί που θα μπορούσε να κανε πολλά. Γι αυτό κινήσου, μην περιμένεις απ τους άλλους ν αρθουν από μόνοι τους να σου μιλήσουν. Κι αν τα καταφέρεις και κάνεις σχέση ακόμα καλύτερα.

----------


## νοσταλγία

Λοιπόν Ιάσωνα, γνωστούς μπορείς να βρεις σε πολιτιστικούς ή αθλητικούς συλλόγους, ανάλογα με τα ενδιαφέροντά σου, σήμερα υπάρχουνε για όλους οι κατάλληλες ομάδες. 

Φίλους δεν θα βρεις εύκολα.

Δυο πράγματα θα ήθελα να αναφέρω. 
Σοσιαλοδημοκράτισσα, γνωστή εδώ, πολιτικός, έδωσε κάποτε μια συνέντευξη σε έγκυρο περιοδικό. Είπε λοιπόν, αν και πέρασαν χρόνια το θυμάμαι καλά, ότι όσο είχε το πόστο και την καρέκλα το τηλέφωνό της χτυπούσε ασταμάτητα και οι προσκλήσεις έτρεχαν βροχή. Μετά που έχασε τις εκλογές ούτε ένας δεν της πήρε τηλέφωνο και δεν της είπε πόσο λυπάται και όταν τους έπαιρνε αυτή προφασιζότανε όλοι πως δεν είχανε χρόνο.

Πιο πρόσφατο από βιβλίο ενός πολύ καλού και γνωστού δημοσιογράφου: Πάντα ήτανε περιζήτητος και σημαντικός, μέχρι που βγήκε στην σύνταξη. Από τότε το γραμματοκιβώτιό του άδειο και το τηλέφωνο σιωπηλό. Έξω κάνανε σαν να μην τον βλέπουνε, τρέχανε πίσω από άλλους "σημαντικούς". 

Οι φιλίες σήμερα είναι πάντα συνδεδεμένες με μια πρακτικότητα, είναι of-on.
Η μοναξιά είναι το νούμερο ένα πρόβλημα στις αναπτυγμένες χώρες. 

Εγώ προσωπικά, αφού έλεγα πως είναι καλύτερα να έχω τους λάθους φίλους παρά καθόλου φίλους, έκαν τα πάντα για να έχω φίλους. Σήμερα αηδιασμένη εν μέρει από τα βιώματά μου, λεω μια χαρά είναι η μοναξιά. 
Και κάτι ακόμα. Η μοναξιά καμιά φορά είναι και η απόδειξη ότι είσαι πιο ευαίσθητος από τις μάζες. καλημέρα σε όλους με 12 βαθμούς και ομίχλη

----------


## Jason

> Εγώ προσωπικά, αφού έλεγα πως είναι καλύτερα να έχω τους λάθους φίλους παρά καθόλου φίλους, έκανα τα πάντα για να έχω φίλους. Σήμερα αηδιασμένη εν μέρει από τα βιώματά μου, λεω μια χαρά είναι η μοναξιά.


Μια χαρα ειναι οταν εχει ημερομηνια ληξης,μονιμη μοναξια καπου σε τρελαινει κατα διαστηματα,αλλες φορες την αντεχεις αλλες οχι.Το να μεινεις μονος για λιγο καιρο,να απομονωθεις λιγο απο καποιες καταστασεις που σε εχουν κουρασει ειναι λογικο,οταν ομως αυτο γινεται τροπος ζωης εκει υπαρχει προβλημα.

----------


## ioannis2

> Μια χαρα ειναι οταν εχει ημερομηνια ληξης,μονιμη μοναξια καπου σε τρελαινει κατα διαστηματα,αλλες φορες την αντεχεις αλλες οχι.Το να μεινεις μονος για λιγο καιρο,να απομονωθεις λιγο απο καποιες καταστασεις που σε εχουν κουρασει ειναι λογικο,οταν ομως αυτο γινεται τροπος ζωης εκει υπαρχει προβλημα.


Συμφωνώ μαζί σου.
Μπορεί να φτάνει κανείς στο σημείο να κάνει το συμβιβασμό που λέει η νοσταλγία, να έχει λάθος φίλους, απλά για να μιλά με κάποιους παρά να βιώνει το ψυχοπλάκωμα του τίποτα.
Είναι και θέμα χαρακτήρα, άμα δεν τα καταφέρνεις να συσχετιστείς και να κάνεις φιλίες όσο κι αν το προσπαθείς και δε γίνεσαι τελικά αποδεκτός τότε είναι που έχεις το πρόβλημα. Ή φτάνεις στο σημείο να κάνεις παρέα άτομα που έχουν αυτό το πρόβλημα τα οποία όμως δε σε γεμίζουν ως προς το υπόλοιπο. Και όλο λες, γιατί ρε γαμώτο να μην μπορώ να σχετιστώ με ανθρώπους που πραγματικά με ενθουσιαζουν? Απλά ψάχνεις για φίλους και κανεις και την καλύτερη δυνατή προσπάθεια που θα μπορούσες να κάνεις. Στο τέλος νοιώθεις μίσος και συχένεσαι τους ανθρώπους που γύρισαν την πλάτη.

----------


## Akostakis78

Υπομονή παιδια..είμαστε πολλοί..

----------


## Paolo_1

Το θέμα είναι να μην φτάσεις καθόλου σ'αυτό το στάδιο,δηλαδή το να έχεις μείνει μόνος και να στεναχωριέσαι,γιατί άμα το φτάσεις είναι δύσκολα τα πράγματα μετά,η ζωή δείχνει ότι πολύ δύσκολα ξανακάνεις παρέες.Οπότε οι επιλογές είναι ή να κάνεις τα πάντα για να βρεις μια σχέση και να 'κλειστείς' τουλάχιστον για να έχεις έστω έναν άνθρωπο δίπλα σου ή να βρεις μια ασχολία/χόμπι που να απορροφάει όλον σχεδόν τον χρόνο σου για να μην σκέφτεσαι τίποτα άλλο ή αν δεν την παλεύεις καθόλου τότε υπάρχει κ η αυτοκτονία(δυστυχώς).Γιατί ξέρω ότι αρκετοί σ'αυτήν την κατάσταση την σκέφτονται συνεχώς.

----------


## panosjohnson

ναι αλλα δεν είσαι ο μονος!

----------


## Jason

Οταν πηγαινα ακομα στο σχολειο,επειδη δεν ημουν τοσο καλος μαθητης,επρεπε να επιλεξω καποια στιγμη αν θα συνεχισω στο ενιαιο η αν θα πρεπει να παω σε τεχνικο λυκειο,βασει κοινης λογικης το δευτερο,ομως επειδη δεν ηθελα να χασω καποιες παρεες,οχι φιλους,γιατι φιλους δεν ειχα ποτε πραγματικα,παρεες που απλα ακολουθουσα για να ανηκω κ εγω καπου,τελικα αποδειχτηκε οτι μετα το τελος του σχολειου,ουτε φιλοι μου εμειναν,αλλα ακομα χειροτερα η επιλογη που εκανα υποτιθεται για να μην χασω αυτες τις παρεες με οδηγησε μετεπειτα σε ενα αδιεξοδο στις σπουδες μου. 

Ποσο τυχαιο μπορει να ειναι για καποιον να μην εχει φιλους απο μικρη ηλικια στο σχολειο,επισης να συνεχιζει να μην εχει φιλους στο πανεπιστημιο η στην ιδιωτικη σχολη που πηγε,να συνεχιζει να μην εχει φιλους στην υπολοιπη ζωη του.Αυτο δεν οδηγει το ατομο που εχει αυτο προβλημα να νιωθει ενοχες οτι κατι κανεις αυτος λαθος και συμβαινει αυτη η κατασταση?

----------


## thanoulhs

γεια σας,ειμαι καινουργιος στο φορουμ........θελω να πω οτι νιωθω μονος...παρολο που εχω φιλους,παρεες,κολλητους, νιωθω μονος....αυτος ειναι και ο λογος που εδω και ποσες βδομαδες τωρα δεν εχω ορεξη να βγω απο το σπιτι,να κυκλοφορησω να παω για εναν καφε,για ενα ποτο..νιωθω σαν να μου λειπει κατι.....συν πως τις τελευταιες μερες εχω αρχισει και γινομαι φοβερα μελαγχολικος........

----------


## betelgeuse

Καλημερα thanoulhs και καλως ηρθες στο φορουμ.
Θα ηταν καλυτερο να ανοιγες ενα νεο θεμα και να μιλαγες λιγο περισσοτερο για σενα.
Να μας ελεγες για παραδειγμα την ηλικια σου,ποσο καιρο εχεις που αισθανεσαι ετσι,αν εχεις μιλησει σε καποιον δικο σου για αυτα που αισθανεσαι κλπ.

----------


## thanoulhs

ειμαι 20 χρονων.η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν εχω μιλησει σε καποιον δικο μου.γνκ ειμαι ατομο που δυσκολα εκφραζομαι σε αλλους και λεω τα προβληματα μου..ολη αυτη την μοναξια και μελαγχολια την νιωθω εδω και 1 με 1,5 μηνα περιπου....

----------


## Σάτυρος

> Πρωτα απο ολα δεν εχω φιλους,αυτους τους ελαχιστους που ειχα καποια χρονια πριν εξαφανιστηκαν...ετσι απλα,ειτε επειδη περασαν σε καποια σχολη με αποτελεσμα να φυγουν για 5-6-7 χρονια χωρις να δωσουν σημεια επαφης η υπαρξης,ειτε γιατι ηταν φιλοι του στυλ βγαινουμε μια φορα το 3μηνο-4μηνο ,επειδη θυμηθηκαμε οτι υπαρχεις κ εσυ κ ε ενταξει κριμα εισαι μωρε,αντε ελα κ συ μαζι μας.
> 
> Απο την αλλη δεν ειμαι ο τυπος ανθρωπου που θα καθεται να κυνηγαει τον εναν και τον αλλον απο πισω,θα σου πω μια φορα,δυο,αντε τρεις,αν αρχισει ο αλλος τις υπεκφυγες να σημερα δεν μπορω εχω κανονισει αυτο,ε να την αλλη βδομαδα ξερεις πνιγομαι στην δουλεια κ εχω κλεισει με την δικια μου εκει τα λεμε αλλη φορα,εκει το κοβω και δεν ξανασχολουμαι.Οποτε ως καταληξη απομονoσις.



Σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα.

----------


## thanoulhs

..... :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown: ..nai alla den mporw allo....niwthw skata.xalia..

----------


## BloodyKate

ολοι μονοι ειμαστε...
βρες τροπους να γφεμισεις τα κενα σου

----------


## Σάτυρος

> .....  ..nai alla den mporw allo....niwthw skata.xalia..



Κοιτα, το ιδιο θεμα ειχα κ εγω, κ θα σου πω 3 κουβεντες, κατα την αποψη μου φυσικα, οταν αισθανεσαι οτι δεν αντεχεις, να ξερεις οτι πολλοι ανθρωποι αισθανονται ετσι, απλως αντεχουν. 

Με τον καιρο, θα μαθεις να εισαι ευχαριστημενος με αυτα που εχεις κ σιγα σιγα θα αρχισεις να ανοιγεις τους κυκλους σου απ οπου μπορεις.


Μην βιαζεσαι, κ αν αγχωνεσαι ΜΗΝ αγχωνεσαι, οταν ψαχνεις για φιλους (ή ταιρι) κ εισαι "στην μπριζα" που λεμε, Δεν βρισκεις ποτε.

----------

